#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Тринадцать Золотых Дхарм Сакья в Москве

## Pavel Romanov

Дорогие друзья,
в мае этого года в Северном Кунсагаре Драгоценный Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче дарует посвящение Чакрасамвары, передачу Тринадцати Золотых Дхарм традиции Сакья и наставления по практике короткой садханы Ваджрайогини. 

Тринадцать Золотых Дхарм происходят со времен Сачена Кунга Ньингпо (1092-1158), когда он получил посвящения и учения, которые считались настолько ценными, что за них Гуру можно было предложить только золото. Эти практики не связаны друг с другом и не пришли в традицию Сакья как единая группу только через одного переводчика или сиддха. Также они не возникают из какого-то общего текста или цикла тантрической литературы. На самом деле Тринадцать Золотых Дхарм все очень разные и происходят из различных тантрических систем. Полезно думать о них как о швейцарском армейском ноже традиции Сакья. Они представляют собой набор практик быстрого достижения просветления, получения власти и богатства, для преодоления болезней и заболеваний связанных с Нагами а так же экологических и психологических проблем. Эти тринадцать считаются лучшими для поддержки практикующего на пути к достижению полного просветления на благо всех существ.

Побробная информация о учениях и учителе доступна по адресу http://13gd.ru

----------

Alex (15.01.2014), Alex Dharmasiya (10.02.2014), Choi (13.01.2014), Kit (13.01.2014), Legba (13.01.2014), Pema Sonam (13.01.2014), YanaYa (13.01.2014), Германн (02.02.2014), Евгений Шпагин (27.01.2014), Маша_ла (13.01.2014), Эделизи (13.01.2014)

----------


## Legba

Чудесная новость. А есть какая-то информация относительно обязательств по практике?
13 садхан в день это не шутки))

----------

Германн (02.02.2014)

----------


## Kit

Какие переводы текстов практик из этого "цикла" будут готовы к началу учений? 
Планируются ли делать переводы текстов в последствии?

----------


## Pavel Romanov

*Legba*, насколько известно обязательств по практике всех садхан не будет. В прошлый раз когда Ринпоче даровал эти учения были обязательства только относительно практики Ваджрайогини, что характерно для традиции в целом. Так же, возможно, Ринпоче дарует обязательства по ежедневной практике Чакрасамвары, к этому просто нужно быть готовым)

*Китоку*, мы, разумеется, хотим сделать переводы всех садхан и учебных материалов которые могут быть полезны ученикам к началу учений. В течение двух недель Ринпоче пришлет нам те тексты, на практику которых мы получим разрешения и мы сразу займемся переводом. Я буду держать вас в курсе событий.

----------

Kit (16.01.2014), Legba (15.01.2014), Pema Sonam (15.01.2014), Маша_ла (18.01.2014), Эделизи (18.01.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Это очень круто. По-моему, это впервые в России будет. А как там можно забронировать номера? Сайт Кунпенлинга, вроде как, не работает.

----------


## Эделизи

> Это очень круто. По-моему, это впервые в России будет. А как там можно забронировать номера? Сайт Кунпенлинга, вроде как, не работает.


У них новый адрес сайта http://kunsangar.ru/index.html

----------

Маша_ла (18.01.2014)

----------


## Socalledi

> Это очень круто. По-моему, это впервые в России будет. А как там можно забронировать номера? Сайт Кунпенлинга, вроде как, не работает.


Я почему-то сначала подумал, что это тебя надо распрашивать. Написал в Кунпенлинг. Мы обязательно приедем.

----------

Маша_ла (26.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

Звучит заманчиво. Надо постараться там быть.

----------

Маша_ла (26.01.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Я почему-то сначала подумал, что это тебя надо распрашивать. Написал в Кунпенлинг. Мы обязательно приедем.


Мы тоже будем, если все будет хорошо. Это Сережа приглашает Его Святейшество Ратна Ваджру Ринпоче и это желание Ринпоче даровать эти уникальные и драгоценные учения.

Обратите внимание также на то, что надо питание в Кунсангаре тоже заказывать заранее, чтобы они рассчитали продукты и т.п., чтобы никто не остался голодным и не надо было думать об этом во время учений. Не отвлекаться на мирское, так сказать))

----------


## Маша_ла

Регистрация открыта! Все люксы в Кунсангаре на эти даты уже забронированы.. Довольствуемся тем, что есть))

----------


## Socalledi

Интересно, а будет ли возможность записаться на аудиенцию?

----------

Маша_ла (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

У Сакья Ринпоче с аудиенцией никогда нет проблем. У его сына должно быть такое же.

----------


## Socalledi

Ну, организаторы тоже должны в этом содействовать, т.к. в таких мероприятиях многое регулируют именно те кто приглашает. Я поэтому и обращаюсь за содействием. Времени много не требуется - 10 минут достаточно. Переводчик тоже не нужен.

----------

Маша_ла (02.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все люксы в Кунсангаре на эти даты уже забронированы.. Довольствуемся тем, что есть))


(Те кто с опытом и пониманиманием предпочитают в Кунсангаре такой вариант размещения:)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (07.02.2014), Маша_ла (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Те кто с опытом и пониманиманием предпочитают в Кунсангаре такой вариант размещения:


Ну, упал -- не упал. Посмотрим. У меня это первое мероприятие в Москве, которое вызвало вдохновение.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

А кто будет переводить Ратна Ваджру Р?

----------


## Нико

За 7 дней ретрита получается около 12 тыщ рублей. Нереально.

----------


## Neroli

> За 7 дней ретрита получается около 12 тыщ рублей. Нереально.


Бесплатная Дхарма только в мышеловке.

----------


## Нико

> Бесплатная Дхарма только в мышеловке.


Слава богам, в Индии такого нет

----------


## Neroli

> Слава богам, в Индии такого нет


А Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче есть?

----------


## Нико

> А Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче есть?


П
Сакья Ринпоче вполне себе есть. Папа. Бесплатный. А вот мне интересно, что такой оргвзнос большуший. Спонсоров не нашли? А то всё в последнее время кричали: "Учение бесплатно, бесплатное оно".   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Короче, я не могу себе позволить такое дорогое удовольствие для богатых. 400 баксов за неделю. Увы и ах.

----------


## Neroli

> Сакья Ринпоче вполне себе есть. Папа. Бесплатный. А вот мне интересно, что такой оргвзнос большуший. Спонсоров не нашли? А то всё в последнее время кричали: "Учение бесплатно, бесплатное оно".


Строго говоря, наличие спонсора не делает Дхарму бесплатной. Просто "за нее" платит кто-то другой.




> Короче, я не могу себе позволить такое дорогое удовольствие для богатых. 400 баксов за неделю. Увы и ах.


Долой уныние, Майя! Ты собиралась приехать? Давай мы тебе всем БФ-ом скинемся понемногу и прилетай?

----------

Маша_ла (02.02.2014), Сергей Хос (02.02.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

При регистрации пишут, что размер взноса может оговариваться.

----------

Маша_ла (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Строго говоря, наличие спонсора не делает Дхарму бесплатной. Просто "за нее" платит кто-то другой.
> 
> 
> Долой уныние, Майя! Ты собиралась приехать? Давай мы тебе всем БФ-ом скинемся понемногу и прилетай?


Нет, Оля. Не надо для меня скидываться. Просто мероприятие это явно для богатеньких. Потому и заявлены такие крутые посвящения. Я в основном их уже получала. )))) У меня все окей.

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, Оля. Не надо для меня скидываться. Просто мероприятие это явно для богатеньких. Потому и заявлены такие крутые посвящения. Я в основном их уже получала. )))) У меня все окей.


Вот у ЧННР на ретритах, на сколько я знаю, "бедным" всегда можно было натурой расплатиться. Карма-йога называется. И тут должны быть варианты.

----------


## Маша_ла

5 тыс. р. за все учение - это разве большой взнос?
Вот проживание с питанием на меня с ребенком получается около 18 тыс. р. и такси из нашей тьмутаракани туда-обратно еще 6 тыс. р. 
Но в Индии это учение с переводом на русский не получишь - это точно. Да и вообще, редко даруют его.
Аудиенции можно будет получить, конечно же. Эта семья очень доступна. Организаторы - их ученики. Проблем не будет никаких.
Переводить будет Юля, видимо, как и в прошлые разы.

Нико, если нет возможности платить 5 тыс. р. за учение - об этом можно договориться, я думаю. Помощь нужна всегда - там с переводами, с регистрацией и т.п. А вот проживание с питанием получаются дороговатые, но это не от организаторов зависит, просто расценки такие))

Никто из Троицка туда случайно на машине не поедет? )) Вдруг))

----------

Сергей Хос (02.02.2014), Эделизи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот у ЧННР на ретритах, на сколько я знаю, "бедным" всегда можно было натурой расплатиться. Карма-йога называется. И тут должны быть варианты.


Мне не посчастливилось на кухне работать. А так -- я понимаю это дело, да, конечно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> За 7 дней ретрита получается около 12 тыщ рублей. Нереально.


Это с проживанием в люксе? не переживай, они уже заняты, так что добро пожаловать к нам в планетарий.
А уж пятерку оргвзноса как-нибудь наскребем. )))

----------

Германн (03.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> 5 тыс. р. за все учение - это разве большой взнос?
> Вот проживание с питанием на меня с ребенком получается около 18 тыс. р. и такси из нашей тьмутаракани туда-обратно еще 6 тыс. р.


 :Facepalm: 



> Но в Индии это учение с переводом на русский не получишь - это точно.


Получишь, без перевода, почти без денег и почти бесплатно.

----------


## Маша_ла

В Индию надо купить визы, купить билеты, где-то жить и что-то есть, а учения бесплатные, факт, но без перевода)) Тоже вариант))

Ну и вообще-то, Святейшество сейчас в ретрите до марта, а в апреле убывает в США, в свой монастырь, где, кстати, будет даровать учения Ваджрайогини 21 день и 2-дневную Калачакру, среди прочего. 

Сергей Хос, а планетарий - это где? У меня ребенок 5 лет, я хотела с тубзом в номере, но не вышло)) Пришлось бронировать эконом-коттедж на выселках, зато там тепло, мы там уже жили, но там общий тубз на 3 комнаты. Как-нибудь уж, потерпим))

----------


## Нико

> Сергей Хос, а планетарий - это где?


 :Facepalm:  Это означает ночевку в гомпе.

----------

Маша_ла (02.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос, а планетарий - это где?


Вообще, от погоды зависит. ))
Раньше был на крышах жилых корпусов, пока не перестроили. Да всегда есть варианты. Но с детьми это сложнее, сами понимаете ))))

----------

Германн (03.02.2014), Маша_ла (02.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Детям надо спать в кроватке)) Как мне сказал мой сын в 3,5 года, когда мы ехали ночным автобусом из Дерадуна в Дхасу: мама, ночью надо спать в своей кроватке, а не ехать в автобусе))

Кстати, насчет обязательств, насколько я помню, когда Лама Кунга даровал это учение, он говорил, что надо делать, ну как обычно практику того двухдневного посвящения, которое получаешь в начале - это Хеваджра или Чакрасамвара и еще практику Ваджрайогини. В общем, ничего сложного. Все как всегда.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

Юля в Калмыкии на ВЙ мямлила чуток. Не в курсах была немного данной темы. Желаю другого переводчика на таком ответственном мероприятии.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это означает ночевку в гомпе.


Да нет, я просто ностальгирую по старым добрым временам, когда едва приехав в гар тут же попадал на какой-нибудь цог, после чего вопрос с размещением отпадал сам собой.
Теперь нравы уж не те, хотя может оно и к лучшему. (да и печень уже ни к черту, если чесно))))

----------

Германн (03.02.2014), Денис Евгеньев (03.02.2014), Маша_ла (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Детям надо спать в кроватке)) Как мне сказал мой сын в 3,5 года, когда мы ехали ночным автобусом из Дерадуна в Дхасу: мама, ночью надо спать в своей кроватке, а не ехать в автобусе))
> 
> Кстати, насчет обязательств, насколько я помню, когда Лама Кунга даровал это учение, он говорил, что надо делать, ну как обычно практику того двухдневного посвящения, которое получаешь в начале - это Хеваджра или Чакрасамвара и еще практику Ваджрайогини. В общем, ничего сложного. Все как всегда.


Что делать, если мамы такие духовные пошли?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что делать, если мамы такие духовные пошли?


по ретритам я с детства скитался
не имея родного угла...

----------

Legba (06.02.2014), Sten (06.02.2014), Аньезка (03.02.2014), Германн (03.02.2014), Денис Евгеньев (03.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (02.02.2014), Маша_ла (02.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (02.02.2014), Нико (02.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Юля стала лучше гораздо переводить. 

Тут дело не в духовности - я туда хотела ехать для шопинга)) Вообще мы все дни проводили в монастыре ЕС Далай-Ламы. Любимое место там)) А на пути оттуда по магазинам, по магазинам и по развалам, развалам)) И по момо. Эх..

----------

Сергей Хос (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Тут дело не в духовности - я туда хотела ехать для шопинга))
> Вообще мы все дни проводили в монастыре ЕС Далай-Ламы.


Маш, я от тебя тащусь)))))

----------

Маша_ла (02.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, обезьяний ум, раздираемый противоречиями - это я.. ((

Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, кстати, живет обычно в Индии, в Раджпуре, вместе с папой, мамой, женой и уже 3 детками - 2 девочками и мальчиком)) Прекрасное семейство)) Сейчас они все там, но Святейшество там же дома, в ретрите.

----------


## Нико

Я, наконец, поняла: в Индии можно найти неплохую помаду, подводки и лаки для ногтей, но тушь для ресниц и тоналки тут хреновые. (Это не флуд и не оффтоп, а подготовка к Ваджрайогини. Мне там уже даже забронировали койко-место))))

----------

Маша_ла (02.02.2014), Сергей Хос (02.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Меня в качестве шопинга интересовали Дхарма-объекты и подарки для родичей, сувениры и все такое)) В принципе, все это можно было купить в Маджнукатилле, как мне и говорили, но дурная голова ногам покоя не дает)) Косметикой не пользуюсь. Возраст уже не тот))

----------


## Нико

> Меня в качестве шопинга интересовали Дхарма-объекты и подарки для родичей, сувениры и все такое)) В принципе, все это можно было купить в Маджнукатилле, как мне и говорили, но дурная голова ногам покоя не дает)) Косметикой не пользуюсь. Возраст уже не тот))


Хм, Маша, я тебя видела же. Возраст.. Бред какой-то.

----------


## Маша_ла

Возможно, что от долгого сидения дома, но, вообще, не интересует как-то уже.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> тоналки тут хреновые. (Это не флуд и не оффтоп, а подготовка к Ваджрайогини.


На Руси традиционно пользовались свеклой )))



Попробуй, Чакрасамваре наверняка понравится.

----------

Legba (06.02.2014), Neroli (02.02.2014), Pema Sonam (02.02.2014), Алексей Л (01.05.2014), Алик (02.02.2014), Маша_ла (02.02.2014), Хайлер Дазайн (07.02.2014), Эделизи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Т.е., без тоналки на ВЙ никак нельзя?)) А то, может, надо срочно собираться на шопинг в Дхасу за тоналкой и помадой?))
Ну я считаю, флуд, так флуд. Потрут, если чо. Главное, что информация есть и народ, я думаю, сможет своевременно подсуетиться и с жильем, и с питанием, и с регистрацией.

----------


## Neroli

> Косметикой не пользуюсь. Возраст уже не тот))


А что за возраст такой? По моему, чем старше становишься, тем больше потребность в мэйкапе. Как в анекдоте: в 20 всю ночь пьешь, гуляешь, на утро выглядишь как будто всю ночь спала. В 30 всю ночь пьешь, гуляешь, на утро выглядишь так, как будто всю ночь пила, гуляла. В 40 всю ночь спишь, на утро выглядишь как будто всю ночь пила, гуляла.  :Smilie:  

Макияж после 40-ка позволяет выглядеть как будто всю ночь спала, после того как всю ночь спала)) Хаха. 
Особенно в планетарии актуально.

----------

Алик (02.02.2014), Маша_ла (02.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

А места в планетарии еще есть?  :Smilie:

----------

Германн (03.02.2014), Сергей Хос (02.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Этож май, так что вполне возможно вспомнить кочевников Тибета и разбить шатры, так сказать. Планетарий с палатками на территории лагеря стоит 150 рублей в день за размещение палатки и столько же практически - за размещение в большом зале напротив ресепшна.

----------

Германн (03.02.2014), Маша_ла (02.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Этож май, так что вполне возможно вспомнить кочевников Тибета и разбить шатры, так сказать. Планетарий с палатками на территории лагеря стоит 150 рублей в день за размещение палатки и столько же практически - за размещение в большом зале напротив ресепшна.


Борода, свитер с оленями, гитара, костры... Романтика!  :Cool:

----------


## Маша_ла

> А что за возраст такой? По моему, чем старше становишься, тем больше потребность в мэйкапе.


Возраст 43)) У меня сложилось пока так, что чем старше становлюсь, тем меньше интересует мейкап, красивые одежды и все такое))

----------

Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е., без тоналки на ВЙ никак нельзя?))


Вообще, на тантрических посвящениях девушки, насколько я знаю, должны стараться выглядеть по-привлекательнее.
Не знаю, правда, как насчет тоналки, на мой вкус, так хватило бы и свеклы. ))))

----------

Нико (04.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Возраст 43)) У меня сложилось пока так, что чем старше становлюсь, тем меньше интересует мейкап, красивые одежды и все такое))


Дивный возраст. Я у меня наоборот, чем старше становлюсь тем сильнее желание себя приодеть и приукрасить. Вот так вот нетипично буддизм повлиял))

----------

Нико (04.02.2014)

----------


## Socalledi

Девочки, не ссорьтесь. Просто лет через 10 надо собраться тут ещё в какой-нибудь темке. Обсудить как влияет на мэйкап уже шестой десяток.  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (03.02.2014), Сергей Хос (03.02.2014), Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Вообще, на тантрических посвящениях девушки, насколько я знаю, должны стараться выглядеть по-привлекательнее.
> Не знаю, правда, как насчет тоналки, на мой вкус, так хватило бы и свеклы. ))))


Я, конечно, не профи в тантрических посвящениях, но, мне кажется, это заблуждение)) Про мотивацию везде говориться, а про девушек - впервые слышу)) 
Ну да пусть)) Посмотрим, сколько там будет освекленных)) Или отоналенных.. Густо так, а не в плане просто выхода в люди))




> Дивный возраст. Я у меня наоборот, чем старше становлюсь тем сильнее желание себя приодеть и приукрасить. Вот так вот нетипично буддизм повлиял))


У моей мамы тоже самое)) Только без всякого буддизма. Вообще, мне кажется, на это буддизм никак не влияет. Влияет на перерождение и на будущие жизни, а в этой мы пожинаем результаты прошлой жизни и проживаем во всех красках ее тенденции и настроения, ничего более. Имхо))

Вообще, я тут подумала про мейкап и пришла к выводу, что тоналка уместна особенно для покойников, поскольку тогда действительно плохо выглядишь, а на собственных похоронах, при больших скоплениях народа, хотелось бы выглядеть лучше))

----------

Neroli (03.02.2014), Германн (03.02.2014), Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## Socalledi

Вот у меня один одноклассник когда умер, на похоронах выглядел ужасно. Осталось исключительно противное чувство. Поэтому мэйкап надо выполнять с чувством заботы об окружающих. А то ещё быаает встретишь тётеньку в лифте, а она наверное недавно духи в подарок получила...

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вообще, да. Все должно быть к месту. Если человек при жизни выглядит, как покойник, то мейкап вполне уместен с т.з. заботы об окружающих. Но резкие духи на покойнике не уместны)) На живых тоже в местах скопления народа)) Все хорошо к месту и вовремя)) Имхо.

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще, я тут подумала про мейкап и пришла к выводу, что тоналка уместна особенно для покойников, поскольку тогда действительно плохо выглядишь, а на собственных похоронах, при больших скоплениях народа, хотелось бы выглядеть лучше))


Я как бы в обычной жизни против свеклы, слишком вульгарно, но в этом конкретном случае - за. Румянец освежает.

----------


## Эделизи

> А то ещё быаает встретишь тётеньку в лифте, а она наверное недавно духи в подарок получила...


Последнее время только молодых дяденек облитых туалетной водой с ног до головы встречаю. Метросексуалы, млин.

----------

Германн (03.02.2014)

----------


## Socalledi

Если по Пелевину, то метросексуал - это который выглядит как ...р но на самом деле не ...р. Но в данной ситуации кто ж его проверять станет - метросексуал он или самый настоящий ...р. Отсюда мораль: не хочешь выглядеть как ...р - заботься об окружающих.

----------

Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Какая разница, кто-что думает? Люди часто заблуждаются в своих суждениях, часто в негативную сторону)) Я лично не против проехаться в лифте в приятно пахнущими людьми с утреца - это значит, что они собираются работать, приносить пользу, не перегаром же с утра пахнет и не в магазин на троих соображать собираются)) Особенно мне нравится энтузиазм на лицах у напарфюменных людей с утра)) Но, когда в офисе сидит один кто-то с сильным парфюмом, голова болит у всех)) Поэтому надо брать что-то не ядреное на день, что-то легко выветривающееся. В любом случае, заботиться о здоровье окружающих))

----------


## Socalledi

Ладно друзья, это позитивно, но уже двенадцатый час и мне пора на массаж. Масала-чай мы допили, поэтому отключаюсь. В Варкале +28, ветра нет, море спокойное, но волна в человеческий рост.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (03.02.2014), Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я, конечно, не профи в тантрических посвящениях, но, мне кажется, это заблуждение))


Возможно, я и правда путаю, и это касалось цога.
Но поскольку в тантре вообще снимаются (трансцендируются)))) хинаянские запреты, в т.ч. и на украшения, то ошибки по сути нет.

----------

Pema Sonam (03.02.2014), Маша_ла (04.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Перхепс, перхепс)) Я бы, возможно и поспорила, но думаю, что это, возможно, будет нарушением обетов, поэтому не буду))

----------

Сергей Хос (04.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

Ладно, что спорить. Намакияженные приедем на Ваджрайогиню. С умеренным парфюмом.

----------


## Pavel Romanov

Дорогие друзья,
В связи с большим количеством участников драгоценный Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче дарует посвящение причины Хеваджры традиции Ваджрамала вместо посвящения Чакрасамвары. Это связано с жесткими ограничениями на количество участников посвящения Чакрасамвары.

Что касается орг. взносов - если для кого-то эта сумма не подъемна, пожалуйста напишите на info@13gd.ru и мы найдем решение. Не при каких обстоятельствах это не должно быть препятствием к получению учений. Мы постарались снизить цену по максимуму. Так, например, в 2012 году участие в этих учениях в Германии в центре Джецун Кушок стоило 310 евро.

Мы постараемся сделать так что бы у каждого была возможность попасть на аудиенцию к Ринпоче.

----------

Маша_ла (07.02.2014), Сергей Хос (06.02.2014), Эделизи (06.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> драгоценный Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче дарует посвящение причины Хеваджры традиции Ваджрамала вместо посвящения Чакрасамвары.


В связи с этим вопрос: остальные посвящения: Ваджрайогини и прочие - они самостоятельные или их практика предполагает получение Чакрасамвары в качестве предварительного условия?

----------


## Pavel Romanov

Они полностью самостоятельные. По традиции перед ними ученикам передается полное тантрическое посвящение - либо Хеваджры либо Чакрасамвары

----------


## Нико

> Они полностью самостоятельные. По традиции перед ними ученикам передается полное тантрическое посвящение - либо Хеваджры либо Чакрасамвары


Становится потихоньку понятно, почему мне туда не надо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Они полностью самостоятельные. По традиции перед ними ученикам передается полное тантрическое посвящение - либо Хеваджры либо Чакрасамвары


Извините, не уловил.
Если они полностью самостоятельные, то непонятно, почему им непременно должно предшествовать посвящение главного йидама.
Это логично в том случае, если остальные деваты рассматриваются как божества окружения мандалы. Но тогда получать их вне контекста и практиковать как "полностью самостоятельные" особого смысла нет.
Или я ошибаюсь?

----------

Alex (06.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Побробная информация о учениях и учителе доступна по адресу http://13gd.ru


Спасибо. Можно ли ещё что-нибудь прочитать об Учителе? (Может быть, рекомендации Лам?)

----------


## Legba

> Спасибо. Можно ли ещё что-нибудь прочитать об Учителе? (Может быть, рекомендации Лам?)


Ага, решили выяснить, как работают Ваши критерии?)))
Насчет первого бхуми не забудьте разузнать.))))))))

----------

Alex (06.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> Дорогие друзья,
> В связи с большим количеством участников драгоценный Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче дарует посвящение причины Хеваджры традиции Ваджрамала вместо посвящения Чакрасамвары. Это связано с жесткими ограничениями на количество участников посвящения Чакрасамвары.


не скажу, что я расстроился, но Чакрасамвару Сакья еще не получал, а очень хотелось бы. Также, в связи с заменой Идама хочу узнать поподробнее о первоначально планируемом Чакрасамваре и о Хеваджре: что за традиции, что за особенности и т.п. Просто, обычно на ванг Хеваджры налагают ограничение по количесиву участников. Тогда что это за Хеваджра в данном случае?

пару лет назад ЕС Сакья Тризин уже передавал Хеваджру Пути, м.б. это такой же будет? если так, то хотелось бы просить Хеваджру Плода для тех, кто уже в мандале.  и без доп. ограничений, которые есть в Ламдре, если это возможно.

спасибо!


to Сергей Хос

возможно, все дело в традиции: нужен ванг основного идама, чтобы создать связь с Ламой, вот и все. а идам должен быть основным для линии. мне так кажется.

ПС. еще раз, спасибо организаторам и Ратна Ваджре Римпоче за предстоящие учения!

----------


## Нико

Богдо-геген Ринпоче в Москве сделал поблажку: ванг Чакрасамвары давался огромному количеству людей, дженанг Ваджрайогини -- тоже.

В Дерадуне вроде набралось на ВЙ около 25 изначально, что было по правилам, а в итоге все 45 получили.

----------

Sten (06.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Ага, решили выяснить, как работают Ваши критерии?)))
> Насчет первого бхуми не забудьте разузнать.))))))))


Мой критерий Ламы прост: традиционное признание Ламой-предшественником. В данном случае, этот Лама-предшественник - глава школы Сакья. Что же касается моего личного отношения, это другое (вопрос не квалификации Ламы, только моих способностей учиться). 

Я безусловно признаю, что Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче - квалифицированный Ваджрачарья.
А как Ваши критерии: перед вангом Вы попросите Ламу продемонстрировать Вам сиддхи?

----------


## Legba

> А как Ваши критерии: перед вангом Вы попросите Ламу продемонстрировать Вам сиддхи?


Мои лично? Послушать/почитать общие учения, даваемые данным Ламой.
Их я еще могу, хоть в какой-то степени, оценить.
Если такой возможности нет - вангов не получать.
И, по возможности, вообще вангов не получать))
Алгоритм очень простой, как видите.

----------

Alex (06.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Какая разница, кто-что думает? Люди часто заблуждаются в своих суждениях, часто в негативную сторону)) Я лично не против проехаться в лифте в приятно пахнущими людьми с утреца - это значит, что они собираются работать, приносить пользу, не перегаром же с утра пахнет и не в магазин на троих соображать собираются)) ...


Те, от кого с утра пахнет перегаром, тоже могут собираться на работу.
 Только не пахнуть в офисе, а всячески давать стране угля и стали, строить другим дома и психбольницы. Что будет полезнее для Родины.

----------

Влад К (06.02.2014), Маша_ла (07.02.2014), Хайлер Дазайн (07.02.2014)

----------


## Pavel Romanov

> Извините, не уловил.
> Если они полностью самостоятельные, то непонятно, почему им непременно должно предшествовать посвящение главного йидама.
> Это логично в том случае, если остальные деваты рассматриваются как божества окружения мандалы. Но тогда получать их вне контекста и практиковать как "полностью самостоятельные" особого смысла нет.
> Или я ошибаюсь?


Полное тантрическое посвящение предшествует передачи цикла потому что все 13 - по сути своей дженанги. Уполномочивающие посвящения через благословение тела, речи и ума божества. Они должны передаваться подготовленным сосудам - то-есть ученикам, получившим полное тантрическое посвящение. Начинается все с него потому что может быть ситуация когда приходят люди без посвящений, в первый раз, а так же для востановления обетов и самай тех кто не в первый раз. 

Что касается их полной самостоятельности. Все 13 проистекают из разных тантрических циклов - из тантр Хеваджры, Чакрасамвары, Гухьясамаджи и Калачакры. Они самостоятельные в плане того что практикуются отдельно. Но в некоторых из них божество пораждается перед собой, а сам практикующий проявляется в форме Хеваджры или Чакрасамвары. Но, опять таки, эти практики выполняются отдельно от, например, садханы Хеваджры, поэтому уместно говорит о них как о самостоятельных практиках.

----------

Германн (06.02.2014), Маша_ла (07.02.2014), Сергей Хос (06.02.2014), Эделизи (06.02.2014)

----------


## Pavel Romanov

> Спасибо. Можно ли ещё что-нибудь прочитать об Учителе? (Может быть, рекомендации Лам?)


Если вы владеете английским то предлагаю вам послушать записи учений из Сингапурского Сакья центра - например комментарий Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче на Бодхисаттвачарьяаватару

Так же можете посмотреть интервью с ним

А так же записи учений с его прошлого визита:
Отречение от четырех привязанностей
Ознакомление с учением «Ламдре»

И почитать статью О природе Будды

----------

Германн (06.02.2014), Маша_ла (07.02.2014), Эделизи (06.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что касается их полной самостоятельности..


Спасибо большое, теперь понятно.

----------


## Аше

> Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче дарует посвящение причины Хеваджры традиции Ваджрамала


Есть ли какая-нибудь информация о традиции Ваджрамала и о Хеваджре именно традиции Ваджрамала? Можно и на английском. Я погуглил, но ничего не нашел.

----------


## Германн

> Мои лично? Послушать/почитать общие учения, даваемые данным Ламой.
> Их я еще могу, хоть в какой-то степени, оценить.
> Если такой возможности нет - вангов не получать.
> И, по возможности, вообще вангов не получать))
> Алгоритм очень простой, как видите.


Спасибо, очень интересно. А каков Ваш критерий оценки общих учений? (Мой критерий: специфически-буддийское понимание шуньяты: доктринальная совместимость с пустотой пустоты.) Каков Ваш способ отличить обладателя духовного опыта от зазубрившего тексты начётчика? (Мой критерий: признание Ламой-предшественником, обладателем Мудрости.)

----------


## Аше

> Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче дарует посвящение причины Хеваджры традиции Ваджрамала


И еще вопрос, право на выполнение каких практик дает получение данного посвящения причины? Только кьерим? Или также есть право практиковать и дзогрим? (опустим детали, что дзогрим надо еще знать как практиковать, вопрос в том есть ли формальное право на его практику или его нету в силу того, что оно появляется только после получения посвящения пути).

----------


## Pema Sonam

> пару лет назад ЕС Сакья Тризин уже передавал Хеваджру Пути..


в 2010.

----------


## Маша_ла

Меня, конечно, поражает то, что на учение приедет большое кол-во людей. Это же учения чисто Сакья традиции. Неужели в Мск таки будет когда-нибудь действующий Сакья центр?))
Я тоже хотела Чакрасамвару получить, но думаю, что Хеваджру тоже хорошо обновить)) 

В Индии, Нико, я думаю, что новых людей, получающих ВЙ и имеющих Хеваджру или Чакрасамвару до этого, было не больше 25 человек.

А тут, видимо, набралось больше 25 человек, не имеющих Чакрасамвару, поэтому Ринпоче решил даровать Хеваджру, т.к. Хеваджра 2-дневная уже у многих есть с 2010 года.. Т.е., видимо, в этом случае будет не больше 25 новых человек, не имеющих 2-дневное тантрическое посвящение.

Мы просто едем, поскольку это - Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, сын Сакья Тризина и великий учитель сам по себе. Не можем не ехать)) А то, что дадут - это приятный бонус, надеемся, что от этого будет повсеместная польза))

----------


## Sten

to Pema Sonam

  и я там был, нектары пил.  кому - давно, кому - недавно.





> Мы просто едем, поскольку это - Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, сын Сакья Тризина и *великий учитель сам по себе*.


  вы хотели сказать "Большой учитель", или я что-то пропустил?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Кузьмич (08.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Я сказала то, что хотела сказать)) Просто моя т.з., судя по опыту общения и получения учений. Очень скромный и очень проникновенный учитель. Говорит тихо и мало и очень по существу. Своего отца почитает как Гуру. Очень хороший учитель. Не очень большой, но довольно высокий)) Великий по качествам, я бы сказала.. Это моя т.з. и я ее никому не навязываю))

----------

Германн (07.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> Я сказала то, что хотела сказать)) Просто моя т.з., судя по опыту общения и получения учений. Очень скромный и очень проникновенный учитель. Говорит тихо и мало и очень по существу. Своего отца почитает как Гуру. Очень хороший учитель. Не очень большой, но довольно высокий)) Великий по качествам, я бы сказала.. Это моя т.з. и я ее никому не навязываю))


  да, плюрализм, я в курсе. титулы - титулами, а дела делами. то, что Ратна Ваджра Римпоче не случайно родился в роду Сакья это понятно. что он держатель драгоценных учений тантры, это тоже понятно. что он ученик ЕС Сакья Тризина, тоже. но почему он еще и Великий - это мне не понятно, извините.
  если кого и называть Великим, то я бы без сомнений таковыми назвал Намкая Норбу Римпоче, ЕС ДЛ и даже Оле Нидала.  :Cool:

----------

Маша_ла (07.02.2014), Эделизи (07.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Я это говорю, исходя из своего опыта получения учения от Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче))

----------

Германн (07.02.2014), Эделизи (07.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> Я это говорю, исходя из своего опыта получения учения от Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче))


Оуу! у вас ВЕЛИКИЙ опыт! 
щас как по-сорадуюсь, аж на месяц вперед!   :Kiss:

----------


## Нико

> Оуу! у вас ВЕЛИКИЙ опыт! 
> щас как по-сорадуюсь, аж на месяц вперед!


А чего такой сарказм, Стен???

----------


## Sten

> А чего такой сарказм, Стен???


да что-то устал от общения с верующими. наверное, понимаете?  :Facepalm:   и так везде..
надо кончать с тусовками на учениях Великих Учителей. да и денег на еде сэкономлю огого как.

----------

Маша_ла (07.02.2014), Нико (08.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

И это правильно)) Меньше народу, глядишь, Чакрасамвару получим))

Для меня лично великие люди - это скромные люди, несмотря на свои ранги и достижения. А когда я впервые услышала, как учит РВР, я прямо была поражена: огромный монастырь, несколько тысяч монахов, монахинь и мирян и сидит на троне очень скромный учитель и очень тихим голосом говорит очень проникновенные вещи в полной тишине, как будто там никого нет.. Ну и всякое такое. Да и ребенок считает Ринпоче своим учителем, поэтому мы едем даже не сомневаясь))

Конечно, у каждого свой учитель - великий. И может быть несколько великих учителей)) Их же живет в наши дни достаточное кол-во. Долгой им жизни и пусть мы и дальше сможем получать от них драгоценные учения.

Не, ну, конечно, если кто подходит к получению учений с т.з. соотношения цены и кол-ва посвящений, это тоже возможно)) Так сказать, исходя из материалистических соображений.. Тогда лучше вообще никуда не ехать - деньги целее будут))

----------

Германн (07.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Очень скромный и очень проникновенный учитель. Говорит тихо и мало и очень по существу. Своего отца почитает как Гуру.





> А когда я впервые услышала, как учит РВР, я прямо была поражена: огромный монастырь, несколько тысяч монахов, монахинь и мирян и сидит на троне очень скромный учитель и очень тихим голосом говорит очень проникновенные вещи в полной тишине, как будто там никого нет..


Спасибо! (Для меня это принципиальная информация. То, что нельзя прочитать в официальных релизах, но что необходимо для правильного понимания ситуации.)

----------

Маша_ла (07.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> И это правильно)) Меньше народу, глядишь, Чакрасамвару получим))


  главное, чтобы вы были довольны.




> Для меня лично великие люди - это скромные люди, несмотря на свои ранги и достижения.


  так, такие люди тем более не нуждаются в высокопарных эпитетах от их ярых почитателей. это не придаст им больше величия, чем у них уже есть по вашим словам. но вы заблуждаетесь, если думаете, что я имел интерес обсуждать здесь ваших учителей (и тем более, моих)





> Конечно, у каждого свой учитель - великий. И может быть несколько великих учителей))


  видимо, "великий" - это диагноз.

----------


## Sten

> И это правильно)) Меньше народу, глядишь, Чакрасамвару получим))


  а Чакрасамвару мы, видимо, не получим. хотя разницы, наверное, особой нет, т.к. это будет посвящение Пути. ..а мы и так уже в Пути.

----------


## Маша_ла

Я не знаю, какой смысл Вы вкладываете в это слово, для меня это просто обозначение уважительного отношения к учителю, у которого я собираюсь принимать посвящения.

Если для кого-то получение учений - это просто коллекционирование посвящений, неважно от кого и т.п., то, наверное, действительно, лучше пересидеть дома)) И деньги целее будут))

Ну, если будет немного народа, то может будет Чакрасамвара еще. Хотя, ху ноуз.. Хеваджра - тоже хорошо))

----------

Германн (07.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> главное, чтобы вы были довольны.
> 
>   так, такие люди тем более не нуждаются в высокопарных эпитетах от их ярых почитателей. это не придаст им больше величия, чем у них уже есть по вашим словам. но вы заблуждаетесь, если думаете, что я имел интерес обсуждать здесь ваших учителей (и тем более, моих)
> 
>   видимо, "великий" - это диагноз.


Принято воспринимать избранного Ваджрного Гуру как Будду (по определению, великого).

----------

Маша_ла (08.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> Принято воспринимать избранного Ваджрного Гуру как Будду (по определению, великого).


вы это себе повторяйте, вдруг забудете невзначай. 

во времена СССР принято было называть Великим ВИЛ, и 99% умников были в этом уверены также как и правоверные БФ. как по мне, так ничего в сущности не изменилось, кроме названий конечно.

Гаутама Великий.. это не излечимо, как бы кто не старался.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Sten

> Я не знаю, какой смысл Вы вкладываете в это слово..


почему-то я не удивлен.




> для меня это просто обозначение уважительного отношения к учителю, у которого *я собираюсь принимать* посвящения.


вы еще только собираетесь принимать, а уже воздвигли памятник нерукотворный. вам не кажется, что это как-то не вполне нормально?  и вопрос более углубленный: вы что-нибудь о "конечном" пункте Пути читали, думали об этом вообще, или все на уровне фольклера?




> Если для кого-то получение учений - это просто коллекционирование посвящений, неважно от кого и т.п., то, наверное, действительно, лучше пересидеть дома)) И деньги целее будут))


если бы да кабы во рту росли грибы. вы что-то еще хотите сказать?

----------


## Маша_ла

Уже принимала и буду принимать, я надеюсь, до достижения Просветления. Делюсь своими личными впечатлениями на форуме. Я подумала, что это может быть интересно людям, которые Ринпоче пока не встречали. Мои субъективные впечатления Вам не нравятся.. Но это - не мои проблемы)) Я свою т.з. никому не навязываю)) Удачи))

----------

Markus (08.02.2014), Pema Sonam (08.02.2014), Айрат (08.02.2014), Германн (11.02.2014), Дубинин (08.02.2014), Сергей Хос (08.02.2014), Эделизи (08.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> Уже принимала и буду принимать, я надеюсь, до достижения Просветления. Делюсь своими личными впечатлениями на форуме. Я подумала, что это может быть интересно людям, которые Ринпоче пока не встречали. Мои субъективные впечатления Вам не нравятся.. Но это - не мои проблемы)) Я свою т.з. никому не навязываю)) Удачи))


на самом деле, у меня все так же, что касается "принятия" "до достижения". делитесь своими личными впечатлениями наздоровье)
я вас напряг своими типа "придирками к слову"?  сорри! хотел вас на мысли навести, но, видать, не постарался как надо, т.к. вы пошли в упрямую оборону. но с моей стороны к вам ничего сверхличного.  
открою вам "древнюю тайну": в речи все сказывается и выявляется. особенно видно сразу, думает ли человек или не думает по жизни. недумающие экзальтанты иногда утомляют, и особенно сильно в личном общении. я просто устал от подобного общения, простите.

вот вам пример из недавних стыковок:
юная барышня из далекой республики СНГ (не Бурятия) впервые прилетела в Бодхгаю на монламы и т.п. для нее все ново и не знакомо. с буддизмом встретилась впервые в этой жизни. По ее словам, ее очень удивляют "космонавты" - т.е. мы с вами, оторванные от жизни идеалисты. спустя несколько дней (не более!) получаю от нее смс следующего содержания: "Как думаешь, мне стоит в монастырь уйти?"   

как вам такой вираж?!  

вот это я и называю недуманием, а проще, простым невежеством. потом это становится, например, экзальтацией по жизни. сколько бы заслуг такие практиканты не нарабатывали сжигая жиры и прочие каллории на досках для простираний, ума у них от этих упражнений не прибавится ни на йоту. почему? потому как наработанные пОтом причины с причинами мудрости, да и простого рассудка, не связаны, также как не связана наработка благой кармы с самим просветлением (о ламримах лучше не вспоминайте, а то я не никогда отстану). просто, мало кто об этом знает, т.к. не утруждают себя лишний раз открыть нужную книгу чуть по-сложнее содержанием или, что еще лучше, задуматься по-серьезнее над словами своих же учителей.

и так везде.

ПС. группе поддержки рекомендую закупиться попкорном и носовыми платочками

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.02.2014), Дубинин (08.02.2014), Евгений Шпагин (08.02.2014), Чагна Дордже (08.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Трудно Вам живется, наверное, если Вы так все время за всех переживаете)) Есть люди разные. У каждого - свой путь. Есть путь веры, есть путь анализа и изучения. Одно не отменяет другого. Одно следует за другим, как правило.
Ну, в общем, делайте, что хотите, я свое мнение высказала. Собственно, дальше дискуссия уже идет все по второму кругу, а это не интересно)) Пусть каждый останется при своем мнении и пусть каждый на своем пути принесет хоть какую-то пользу окружающим.. Не говоря уже о себе..

----------


## Sten

> Трудно Вам живется, наверное, если Вы так все время за всех переживаете)) Есть люди разные. У каждого - свой путь. Есть путь веры, есть путь анализа и изучения. Одно не отменяет другого. Одно следует за другим, как правило.


ой трудно трудно, и не говорите!  :EEK!: 




> Ну, в общем, делайте, что хотите, я свое мнение высказала. Собственно, дальше уже идет все по второму кругу, а это не интересно)) Пусть каждый останется при своем и пусть каждый на своем пути принесет хоть какую-то пользу окружающим.. Не говоря уже о себе..


а в чем ваше мнение, я, простите, не понял?  мнение на что?  вы, кажется, сказали, что меня не поняли, так о чем вы?
к слову сказать, мы сейчас находимся на планете Земля и сегодня 8 февраля 2014 года по Григорианскому календарю.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я сказала то, что хотела сказать)) Просто моя т.з., судя по опыту общения и получения учений. Очень скромный и очень проникновенный учитель. Говорит тихо и мало и очень по существу. Своего отца почитает как Гуру. Очень хороший учитель. Не очень большой, но довольно высокий)) Великий по качествам, я бы сказала.. Это моя т.з. и я ее никому не навязываю))


Все-таки Вы лукавите. Транслирование своей точки зрения без упоминания того, что это только лишь Ваша точка зрения - навязывание. Подспудное, тихой сапой.
 Ничего плохого в мыслях не имею сказать супротив РВР. Но можно все превратить в какаху. Усилиями поклонников.

----------


## Olle

> Спасибо, очень интересно. А каков Ваш критерий оценки общих учений? (Мой критерий: специфически-буддийское понимание шуньяты: доктринальная совместимость с пустотой пустоты.) Каков Ваш способ отличить обладателя духовного опыта от зазубрившего тексты начётчика? (Мой критерий: признание Ламой-предшественником, обладателем Мудрости.)


Да простят меня создатели темы, но это про пустоты Германа, да и не только про них:

Когда великий гуру Падмасамбхава пребывал в Великом Ритоде в Самье, ему в течение года служил Шераб Гялпо из Нгога, необразованный человек шестидесяти одного года от роду, который имел сильную веру и глубоко почитал учителя. За всё это время старик никогда не просил дать ему учение, и учитель ничего ему не предлагал. Когда спустя год учитель собрался уезжать, этот человек из Нгога поднес ему мандалу, украшенную цветком, на который ушла унция золота.
После этого он сказал:
Великий учитель, обрати на меня свою доброту. Во-первых, я необразован. Во-вторых, я не силен умом. В-третьих, я стар, так что элементы моего тела уже износились. Прошу тебя, дай старику, что стоит на пороге смерти, учение – легкое для понимания, способное полностью устранить сомнения, простое для освоения и применения, имеющее действенное воззрение, которое помогло бы мне в будущих жизнях.
Гуру направил свой посох в сердце старика и дал такое наставление:
Слушай, старик! Загляни в пробужденный ум своей осознанности! У него нет ни облика, ни цвета, ни середины, ни краев. Во-первых, он никогда не возникал, он пуст. Во-вторых, он не имеет места пребывания, он пуст. Наконец, он не имеет цели, он пуст. Эта пустота ни из чего не сотворена, она чиста и обладает способностью всё познавать. Если ты понял это и распознал ее, – значит, ты узнал свое естественное лицо. Ты понимаешь природу вещей, а значит, постиг природу ума, уяснил коренное состояние реальности и отсек все сомнения касательно вопросов знания.
Этот пробужденный ум осознанности не сотворен ни из какого вещества: он существует сам собой и заложен в тебе самом. Такова природа вещей, которую легко понять, потому что ее нигде не нужно искать. Такова природа ума, что не разделяется на воспринимающего и воспринимаемое, на котором необходимо сосредоточиваться. Она выше крайностей вечности и прекращения. В ней нечему пробуждаться: пробужденное состояние просветления есть твоя собственная естественно пробужденная осознанность. В ней нет ничего, что отправлялось бы в ад: осознанность естественно чиста. В ней нет никаких практик, которые нужно было бы выполнять: в ее природе заложена естественная способность познавания. Это великое воззрение естественного состояния присутствует в тебе самом: пойми, что его нигде не нужно искать.
Если ты именно так понимаешь воззрение и хочешь применить его на практике, то, где бы ты ни был, – ты всегда в ритоде своего тела. Что бы ты ни видел вокруг себя, – всё это естественно возникающая проявленность и естественно* пустая пустота*: оставь всё как есть, ничего не создавая умом. Естественно освобожденные проявления становятся твоими помощниками, и ты можешь практиковать, приняв внешнее видение как путь.
Что же касается того, что внутри, то, какие бы движения ни происходили в твоем уме, какие бы мысли ни приходили, – всё это не имеет сущности, всё есть пустота. Мысли освобождаются естественным образом. Помня о сущности своего ума, ты можешь принять мысли как путь – такая практика легка.
Что же касается тайного совета, то какая бы клеша ни проявилась, взгляни на нее в упор, и она бесследно исчезнет. Так естественно освобождаются клеши. Это простая практика.
Если ты умеешь так практиковать, твоя медитация не будет ограничена временем отдельных занятий. Когда знаешь, что все вокруг – твои помощники, переживания при медитации неизменны, исконная природа беспрерывна, а поведение раскованно. Где бы ты ни был, твоя исконная природа всегда с тобой.
Когда ты постигаешь это, твое материальное тело может быть старым, но бодхичитта не старится. Для нее нет разницы между молодостью и старостью. Исконная природа – вне пристрастий и предубеждений. Если ты понимаешь, что осознанность, изначальная пробужденность присутствует в тебе самом, нет никакой разницы между острым и притупленным восприятием. Если ты понимаешь, что твоя исконная природа, свободная от пристрастий и предубеждений, присутствует в тебе самом, нет разницы между большими и малыми опознаниями. Пусть даже твое тело, опора ума, рассыплется в прах, – дхармакая мудрости осознанности нескончаема. Когда ты научишься твердо пребывать в этом неизменном состоянии, не будет никакой разницы между долгой или короткой жизнью. Старик, практикуй истинный смысл! Прими эту практику близко к сердцу! Не путай слова и смысл! Не разлучайся со своим другом, усердием! Обними всё своим вниманием! Не трать время на праздные разговоры и бесцельную болтовню! Не преследуй заурядные цели! Не тревожься о потомках! Не слишком заботься о еде и питье! Реши умереть обычным человеком! Твоя жизнь подходит к концу, так будь же усерден! Практикуй это наставление для старика, что стоит на пороге смерти!
Поскольку гуру направил посох в сердце Шераба Гялпо, это наставление называется «Направив посох на старика». Шераб Гялпо из Нгога обрел освобождение и сиддхи.
Записано княжной из рода Карчен на благо будущих поколений. Называется это наставление «Направив посох на старика".
Взято тут:
https://www.facebook.com/rangjung.yeshe.moscow

----------

Эделизи (08.02.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Позволю себе завершить эту дискуссию со своей стороны цитатой из недавних учений РВР:

Thinking lowest of all will make a humble person. Humble person will not do harmful action. Not doing harmful action will make a kind person. Kind person will practice Loving Kindness and Compassion. Loving Kindness and Compassion will bring peace and harmony to all. - H.E. Khöndung Ratna Vajra Rinpoche (2014.01.18)

И, значит, пойду практиковать эти глубокие учения, не мудрствуя лукаво))

На этой позитивной ноте)) Всем спасибо за внимание к теме))

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Вопрос к организаторам...

Со мной просился приехать мой друг, он из Элисты, возможно еще двое, и нужно выяснить несколько вопросов! 

Есть ли какие-то ограничения для желающих получить данные учения: 

какой уровень знаний и опыт должен быть у получающих посвящение, 
новичок не имеющий тантрического опыта и посвящений, 
не умеет медитировать, 
обязательное прохождение ритритов в прошлом,

И дополнительно хотелось бы спросить насчет литературы! Будут ли комментарии, тексты по тантрам и тексты самих садхан по всем посвящениям в бумажном варианте во время учений?

Заранее благодарен за ваши подробные ответы по всем пунктам!

----------


## Pavel Romanov

> Вопрос к организаторам...
> 
> Со мной просился приехать мой друг, он из Элисты, возможно еще двое, и нужно выяснить несколько вопросов! 
> 
> Есть ли какие-то ограничения для желающих получить данные учения: 
> 
> какой уровень знаний и опыт должен быть у получающих посвящение, 
> новичок не имеющий тантрического опыта и посвящений, 
> не умеет медитировать, 
> ...


Формально для получения учений нет каких-то ограничений или требований. Тем не менее эти учения не очень подходят для новичков. Кроме этого ваш друг должен понимать что вместе с принятием тантрического посвящения он принимает обеты Пратимокши, Бодхичитты и Ваджраяны, обязательства прибежища, обязательства по практике а так же устанавливает нерушимую ваджрную связь с наставником. Эта связь двусторонняя, и если ученики мастера не выполняют данные ими самаи то это очень негативно образом сказывается на их карме и сокращает время пребывания драгоценных учителей в нашем мире. Именно поэтому к получению подобного рода учений следует относится максимально серьезно, так как последствия могут быть очень и очень радикальными. 

В идеале у получающих подобные учения должны быть представления о структуре буддийского пути, они должны быть хорошо знакомы с сутрической частью учений, например в рамках Тройного Видения или аналогичных систем в других школах. У них должен быть развит рабочий уровень Шаматхи. У них должны быть чистая вера в Гуру, хотя бы зачатки Бодхичитты и отречения. И это не говоря о выполнение предварительных практик.

По поводу литературы мы ждем ответа от Ринпоче. Напишу как будет более подробная информация.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (13.02.2014)

----------


## Pavel Romanov

> Есть ли какая-нибудь информация о традиции Ваджрамала и о Хеваджре именно традиции Ваджрамала? Можно и на английском. Я погуглил, но ничего не нашел.


Ваджрамала (Ваджрная Гирлянда) -  это ритуал дарования тантрического посвящения. Он состоит из двух дней (подготовительный и основной) и в него входят все четыре класса тантр. Сама структура остается неизменной, меняется лишь божество посвящения. К примеру ЕССТ даровал в Сингапуре посвящение Калачакры, Будды Медицины и Васудары в традиции Ваджрамалы. При этом это посвящение не является посвящением причины Хеваджры (во всех текстах выше была допущена ошибка), а является именно посвящением Хеваджры традиции Ваджрамалы. Я постараюсь написать подробнее в течение ближайших дней.

----------

Аше (13.02.2014), Эделизи (13.02.2014)

----------


## Аше

> Ваджрамала (Ваджрная Гирлянда) -  это ритуал дарования тантрического посвящения. Он состоит из двух дней (подготовительный и основной) и в него входят все четыре класса тантр. Сама структура остается неизменной, меняется лишь божество посвящения. К примеру ЕССТ даровал в Сингапуре посвящение Калачакры, Будды Медицины и Васудары в традиции Ваджрамалы. При этом это посвящение не является посвящением причины Хеваджры (во всех текстах выше была допущена ошибка), а является именно посвящением Хеваджры традиции Ваджрамалы. Я постараюсь написать подробнее в течение ближайших дней.


Спасибо за ответ. Я поискал про Сингапурское посвящение Калачакры и нашел в ФБ анонс события, далее оттуда:



> The Kalachakra tantra belongs to the Supreme Yoga set of tantras and thus contains the most subtle instructions on the achievement of Buddhahood. This particular empowerment of Kalachakra to be bestowed by His Holiness belongs to the *Vajramala collection* of the great master Abhayakaragupta.


То есть Ваджрамалу здесь называют собранием.

Поискал еще про посвящение Калачакры от ЕССТ в "традиции" Ваджрамала в других местах и нашел журнал "Melody of Dharma", который "A Publication of the Office of Sakya Dolma Phodrag" №3  от 2010 г., и в нем следущее про Ваджрамала:



> On 22nd June, His Holiness travelled to Biarritz,
> France, where he spent the following four days. His
> Holiness began the program with an explanation
> of the four classes of Tantra, in preparation for the
> Kalacakra Tantra empowerment that He was to confer
> over the following two days. This root tantra, from
> the *Vajramala Collection of Tantras,* is a deep and
> powerful teaching, and His Holiness gave an extended
> and detailed explanation of it before conferring its
> empowerment.


Здесь Ваджрамала также называют собранием, но не просто собранием, а собранием тантр.

И еще оттуда же:



> It was transformed into a beautiful gompa,
> in which His Holiness gave teachings on Samatha
> and Vipashyana, and imparted a two-day Kalacakra
> wangchen (major empowerment) from *Vajramala,
> which contains over forty mandalas.*


А здесь уточняют, что Ваджрамала содержит более сорока мандал.

Итого, по результатам поиска имеем, что Ваджрамала, это собрание тантр, которое содержит более 40 мандал.

Но, судя по вашему ответу, вы говорите, что Ваджрамала, это ритуал, а также используете словосочетание "традиция Ваджрамалы". Кроме других подробностей, проясните пожалуйста также и эти моменты.

----------


## Аше

> Я постараюсь написать подробнее в течение ближайших дней.


И еще вопрос. Исходя из моего предыдущего сообщения оказалось, что составителем собрания Ваджрамала является Абаякарагупта. А это поднимает вопрос, откуда Абаякарагупта получил данную передачу Хеваджры, то есть к какому учителю данная линия передачи Хеваджры восходит?

----------


## Pavel Romanov

Дорогие друзья,
В рамках подготовки к визиту Драгоценного Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче мы проведем ряд подготовительных встреч, первая из которых состоится в это воскресенье (6 апреля) и будет посвещана истории школы Сакья. Подробности в этой теме.

----------

Аше (02.04.2014)

----------


## Pavel Romanov

К этой встречи мы подготовили небольшой материал о Ваджрамале.

*Ваджрамала* (རྡོ་རྗེ་ཕྲེང་བ།, Дордже Тренгва, Ваджравали-нама-мандала-садхана, Ваджрная Герлянда) - цикл из 45 (варьируется в зависимости от традции) посвящений и ритуалов мандал, восходящий к Махапандите Абхайакарагупте. 

*Махапандита Абхайакарагупта*
Корни традиции Ваджрамалы восходят к индийскому пандите Абхайакарагупте ('jigs-med 'byung-gnas sbas-pa). Абхайакарагупта родился в городе Гаур, Западная Бенгалия, в восточной Части Индии. В юности он отправился в строну Магадха в Центральной Индии, где он обучался пяти наукам и стал хорошо известен как пандита.[1] Во времена правления короля Рамапалы (ок. 1075-1120 гг.)[2] под началом Абхайакарагупты происходило большое возрождение Буддизма. Он был наставником в великих монастырях Викармашила и Одантопури. Ему приписывают много чудес, таких как кормление голодающих в городе Сукхавати из своей чаши для подаяний которая пополнялась с неба, а так же возвращение к жизни мертвого ребенка в большом кладбище в Химаване.[3] Спустя около ста лет после того как, предположительно, были записаны учения Калачакры, Абхайакарагупта до конца доработал учения Мантраяны-Мадхьямики. [4]

Он составил «Океан средств достижений" (sgrub thabs rgya mtsho) и многие другие тексты, включая комментарий на «Украшение Ясной Реализации» Майтрейи под названием «Украшение Покорителя Мысли» (thub pa'i dgongs rgyan, munimatālaṃkāra). [5] 

В линии Панчен Лам существует четыре Индийских и три Тибетских воплощения Будды Амитабхи, до Кхедрупа Гелек Ползанг, который был признан как первый Панчен Лама. Абхайакарагупта считается четвертым Индийским воплощением в этой линии. [5][6]

*История цикла*
Ачарья Абхайакарагупта был наделен многогранным умом, свободным от заблуждений в любой из систем Праджняпарамиты и Тантры и способным охватить все от малых наук до ануттарайогатантры. Поскольку он начитывал мантру Ваджрайогини в прошлой жизни, в этой жизни ему явилась Ваджрайогини в облике обычной женщины. Так как ачарья Абхая строго соблюдал монашеские обеты, он не принял ее. Его великие учителя, такие как Касорипа, сказали ему, что он действовал неправильно, не оценив до конца преимуществ метода, с помощью которого можно было обрести достижение сахаджа-джняны. Много раз после этого он обращался с молитвами к Ваджрайогини. Однажды она явилась ему во сне и сказала: «Ты не будешь связан со мной в этой жизни. Но если ты сочинишь комментарии на глубочайшие тантры и многочисленные ритуалы мандал, то вскоре станешь счастливцем». 

Следуя ее указаниям, Абхая сочинил «Шри-сампута-тантрараджа-тика-амна- яманджари-нама», «Шри-Буддхакапала-махатантрараджа-тика-абхаяпаддхати- нама» и «Ваджравали-нама-мандала-садхана». Еще известно, что когда великий кашмирский пандита Шакьяшрибхадра трижды давал посвящение «Ваджравали», в первых двух случаях он осуществлял все ритуалы мандалы, сопровождавшиеся исключительно ритуалами ануттарайогатантры, и, когда он совершал их в послед- ний раз, он сказал: «Тибетцы очень подозрительны! Если бы я не классифицировал эти мандалы в соответствии с различными классами тантр, они бы не приняли посвящений по своей недоверчивости». Итак, он сначала классифицировал все мандалы в соответствии с известными классами тантр, а потом дал соответствую- щие посвящения.

Чаг-лоцава Чойчжепэл выслушал это учение от Равиндры. Он придерживался той точки зрения, что имея посвящение в 28 мандалов, можно было считать, что есть посвящения и в остальные. Лоцава Тагпа Гьялцэн (Ярлун-лоцава) получил посвящение «Ваджравали» от великого кашмирского пандиты Бхумишри, который обычно давал посвящения, предварительно разделив их на 45 мандал. Его Святей- шество Шри Ванаратна, махапандита Восточной Индии, дважды даровал посвя- щение «Ваджравали» в царском дворце Нэудон. Все посвящения он обычно давал на уровне ануттаратантры. Некоторые заметили, то не подобает давать посвящения в соответствии с разными классами Тантр, но он сказал: «Было бы хорошо классифицировать их». Они удивились: «Почему же Вы не воспользо- вались этим методом?» — Он ответил: «Разве я не дал вам посвящение по методу Абхаи? Абхая не классифицировалпосвящения на разные классы Тантр, зачем же мне делать это?»

Так как «Ваджравали» переводили многие лоцавы, существует несколько версий этого текста. В наши дни большинство склоняется к тому, что лучший перевод принадлежит Чаг-лоцаве. Кроме того, ачарья Абхая сочинил ритуал мандалы, который относится к этапу завершения, основываясь на тексте «Гухьясамаджа- тантры», в котором говорится: «Нужно знать три класса йоги: йогу благословения, йогу воображения и йогу полного проявления формы». [7]

*Что входит в Цикл*
Цикл Ваджрамалы содержит 45 мандал, среди которых Гухьясамаджа Манджуваджра (19 божеств), Гухьясамаджа Акшобхьяваджра (32 божества), Шри Хеваджра Капаладхара (9 божеств), Найратми (23 и 15 божеств), Чакрасамвара (62 божества), Калачакра Кая Вака Цитта (634 божества) и многие другие, относящиеся к классам Ануттарайоги, Йоги, Чарья и Крия тантр. [8]

*Линия Передачи*[9]
Будда ВаджрадхараДжняна ДакиниАбхайакарагуптаАнусама РакшитаВикхьята ДеваКаче Шакья ШрибхадраПандита БхумишриВималашриБодхи СидхаДжамьянг Драгпа ГьялценДолпо Шераб ГьялценСазанг Панчен Лодро ГьялценСазанг Пагпа Шонну ЛодроНгорчен Ваджрадхара Кунга Зангпо [10]

По всей видимости в этой линии далее эти учения передавались в соответствие с линией передачи Школы Сакья. 


*Примечания*

[1] - Das, Sarat Chandra. Contributions on the Religion and History of Tibet (1970), p. 91. Manjushri Publishing House, New Delhi. First published in the Journal of the Asiatic Society of Bengal, Vol. LI (1882).

[2] - Warder, A. K. (1970) Indian Buddhism. 2nd revised edition: Motilal Banarsidass, Delhi. (1970), p. 485.

[3] - Das, Sarat Chandra. Contributions on the Religion and History of Tibet (1970), p. 92. Manjushri Publishing House, New Delhi. First published in the Journal of the Asiatic Society of Bengal, Vol. LI (1882).

[4] - Warder, A. K. (1970) Indian Buddhism. 2nd revised edition: Motilal Banarsidass, Delhi. (1970), p. 505.

[5] - Stein, R. A. Tibetan Civilization, (1972) p. 84. Stanford University Press, Stanford, California. ISBN 0-8047-0806-1 (cloth); ISBN 0-8047-0901-7 (pb).

[6] - Das, Sarat Chandra. Contributions on the Religion and History of Tibet (1970), pp. 81-103. Manjushri Publishing House, New Delhi. First published in the Journal of the Asiatic Society of Bengal, Vol. LI (1882).

[7] - Extracted from the Blue Annals (part 14, chapter 10, pages 669-670)

[8] - http://www.himalayanart.org/search/set.cfm?setID=1556

[9] - Rgyud sde kun btus, vol. 30, pages 210-213

[10] - http://www.himalayanart.org/search/set.cfm?setID=2095

_Вообще поиск материалов по этой теме крайне затруднителен, потому что на английском языке существует мало матералов по этой традиции, а учителя, по понятным причинам, не любят передавать такую информацию по электронной почте._

----------

Аше (02.04.2014), Эделизи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Pavel Romanov

> Но, судя по вашему ответу, вы говорите, что Ваджрамала, это ритуал, а также используете словосочетание "традиция Ваджрамалы". Кроме других подробностей, проясните пожалуйста также и эти моменты.


Информацию о том что Ваджрамала это ритуал я получил от своего друга из Сакья Тенпел Линг что в Сингапуре. Есть два варианта - либо он ошибся и Ваджрамалу следует воспринимать именно как цикл, или собрание, ритуалов мандал и посвящений, либо внутри нее существует некий общий "костяк" передачи посвящения, по которому, собственно, и передаются посвящения в мандалы. 




> И еще вопрос. Исходя из моего предыдущего сообщения оказалось, что составителем собрания Ваджрамала является Абаякарагупта. А это поднимает вопрос, откуда Абаякарагупта получил данную передачу Хеваджры, то есть к какому учителю данная линия передачи Хеваджры восходит?


Ответ на этот вопрос следует искать в Синей Летописи и трудах Бутона по истории буддизма. Получил он передачи, вероятно, от своего учителя. Скорее всего эта, как и другие линии восходят к Вирупе.

----------

Аше (03.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Информацию о том что Ваджрамала это ритуал я получил от своего друга из Сакья Тенпел Линг что в Сингапуре. Есть два варианта - либо он ошибся и Ваджрамалу следует воспринимать именно как цикл, или собрание, ритуалов мандал и посвящений, либо внутри нее существует некий общий "костяк" передачи посвящения, по которому, собственно, и передаются посвящения в мандалы. 
> 
> Ответ на этот вопрос следует искать в Синей Летописи и трудах Бутона по истории буддизма. Получил он передачи, вероятно, от своего учителя. Скорее всего эта, как и другие линии восходят к Вирупе.


ответы на эвсё это лучше искать в канонических сборниках и сборниках работ Сакья.
В частности Ваджрамала встречается и как отдельный  текст тантры в Кангьюре (rdo rje 'phreng ba или rdor phreng ). То что вы указали как rdo rje phreng ba в собрании выдержек из всех тантр (rgyud sde kun btus) Сакья называется ваджравали, сявзана с мандалой множества божеств и имеет отношение к абхаягупте.

----------

Аше (03.04.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Сакья-садханы в большинстве своем были переведены на английский Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризином и другими высокими учителями Сакья. Так что, все аутентично. И я думаю, уж что-то, а скучно не будет)) Но и не дискотека. Это точно))

----------


## Маша_ла

Ответы на все лучше всего искать у аутентичного учителя данной традиции, когда будет такая возможность. Например, на ретрите РВР))
Прямой вопрос - прямой ответ и никаких сомнений ))

----------


## Карма Палджор

Недавно шел разгвоор об аутентичных источниках.
Маша. Вы не в теме, как и обычно. Ответил вам в другой теме.
Если вы не разьбираетесь в том что есть, то лучше бы об этом молчать.

Ах да. Совсем забыл что с фанатиками и странными особами разговоры не веду.
Значит снова в игнор

----------


## Choi

> Сакья-садханы в большинстве своем были переведены на английский Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризином и другими высокими учителями Сакья. Так что, все аутентично.


Про аутентичность вопрос не стоит, речь о том, что "Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризин и другие высокие учителя Сакья" переводили не на русский и то, что получится после перевода на русский их переводов на английски, который к тому же выполняется не высокими учителями и даже не профессиональными переводчиками, а простыми волонтёрами - это открытый вопрос.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Про аутентичность вопрос не стоит, речь о том, что "Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризин и другие высокие учителя Сакья" переводили не на русский и то, что получится после перевода на русский их переводов на английски, который к тому же выполняется не высокими учителями и даже не профессиональными переводчиками, а простыми волонтёрами - это открытый вопрос.


Обычный вопрос и обычные требования. Ничего хорошего может и не получится. Вдоабвок что-то подсказывает, что волонтеры не только просто волонтеры ,но и какого-то базового образования (окромя посещения семинаров) не получали. В общем будет как обычно.

Хотя вполне может закончится тем что у меня потом появятся еще и переводы 13 золотых учений Сакья как правки сделанные с изданных "переводов"

----------


## Маша_ла

> Про аутентичность вопрос не стоит, речь о том, что "Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризин и другие высокие учителя Сакья" переводили не на русский и то, что получится после перевода на русский их переводов на английски, который к тому же выполняется не высокими учителями и даже не профессиональными переводчиками, а простыми волонтёрами - это открытый вопрос.


Там, в принципе, такой перевод на английский, что зная эти садханы, сделать перевод на русский труда не составит. Потом, мне кажется, что Юля, которая много лет учится в Индии и в Тибете, сама практикует и переводит садханы - это переводчик, заслуживающий уважения. Хотя я просила организаторов проверять потом переводы, т.к. ошибки возможны, опечатки случайные. Обещали проверить)) Потом всегда можно отредактировать, если что не так)) К тому же, я бы сказала, что нынешние волонтеры, которых подпускают к переводам текстов садхан Сакья - это ребята, прошедшие серьезные учения, сами практикующие, что главное, посещающие учения и проверяющие все неясные моменты с аутентичными Ламами, из чего я могу сделать вывод о том, что переводы садхан для этого учения должны быть на хорошем уровне. Если что, потом можно подредактировать.
Даже на учениях в других странах, часто приходилось прямо по ходу учений исправлять что-то в садханах, т.к. бывают опечатки типографские и все такое. Это не проблема.
Основная практика для этого учения - это будет все же, видимо, садхана Ваджрайгини, которая переведена достаточно давно и находится во вполне аутентичном виде, сверенном с текстами, проверенном еще раз во время учений в Индии в 2012 г.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ох уж эти сказки от Маши_ла.
Как напоминает историю с одобренным переводом текст "21 гвоздь" в традиции бон. Одобренным геше Тендзин  Вангьялом.
Перевод на английский содержал помнится процентов тридцать ошибок, если не больше. А уж на русский - так вообще что-то странное поди получилось

Маша - пишите по теме

PS: модераторы. просьба подумать о том чтобы фанатически настроенных людей таки научиться на форуме блокировать. Вам мало религиозного экстремизма? Наверное хочется проявлений экстремизма и проблем? Или опять возвращаемся в средневековье?

----------


## Choi

*Карма Палджор* пишет:



> Обычный вопрос и обычные требования. Ничего хорошего может и не получится. Вдоабвок что-то подсказывает, что волонтеры не только просто волонтеры ,но и какого-то базового образования (окромя посещения семинаров) не получали. В общем будет как обычно.
> Хотя вполне может закончится тем что у меня потом появятся еще и переводы 13 золотых учений Сакья как правки сделанные с изданных "переводов"


Волонтёры должны быть не только просто волонтёры, но и иметь ванги именно тех йидамом и тех традиций, садханы которых хотят перевести (я хотел поработать волонтёром, но у меня передача Гаруды другой линии передачи и по этому получил "от винта"). Об их проф пригодности как собственно переводчиков (грамотное владение родным языком и знание переводимого), задумываются в последнюю очередь, чаще уже постфактум. В итоге имеем посредственные переводы садхан с рядом грубых ошибок и стандартные обещания исправить всё потом. Остаётся надеяться, что у Павла получится более грамотный перевод, чем например перевод садханы Килаи сделанный к предыдущему приезду Учителя (переводил не Павел), изобилующий ошибками как в тексте, так и в написании мантр.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> *Карма Палджор* пишет:
> 
> 
> Волонтёры должны быть не только просто волонтёры, но и иметь ванги именно тех йидамом и тех традиций, садханы которых хотят перевести (я хотел поработать волонтёром, но у меня передача Гаруды другой линии передачи и по этому получил "от винта"). Об их проф пригодности как собственно переводчиков (грамотное владение родным языком и знание переводимого), задумываются в последнюю очередь, чаще уже постфактум. В итоге имеем посредственные переводы садхан с рядом грубых ошибок и стандартные обещания исправить всё потом. Остаётся надеяться, что у Павла получится более грамотный перевод, чем например перевод садханы Килаи сделанный к предыдущему приезду Учителя (переводил не Павел), изобилующий ошибками как в тексте, так и в написании мантр.


Ну значит текст потом буду предположительно переводить с тибетского и выкладывать. Благо эти собрания текстов есть в наличии. Вообще оригинальное и забавное требование относительно йидамов и традиций  :Smilie:  Многие мастера этими вещами давно не заморачиваются, а ищут возможность сделать нормальную работу. Видно когда Дхарма пришла в Тибет..... ну в общем упадок похоже тогда и начался... через какое-то время

----------


## Choi

Тут надо к справедливости заметить, что заморочки с "секретностью", это не требование, скажем е.с. Сакья Тризина (который опубликовал "Treasury of esoterIc instructIons: An Explication of the Oral Instructions of the Path with the Result", текст, тайней которого сложно найти  :Smilie: ), а инициатива местных неофитов, надо думать, от простого непонимания. В принципе удивляться нечему, посмотрите на посты Маша_ла...
А тексты на тибетском, да и английском в открытом доступе давно есть, но мне вот лениво за них браться при активном противодействии со стороны "приверженных традиции верующих".

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне, разумеется, понятно желание Олега (Кармы Палджора) приуменьшить заслуги других переводчиков и превознести свои, заодно пропиарив свой сайт, однако в традиции Сакья есть требования секретности. Хотя некоторые книги и были опубликованы, в предисловии написано о требовании иметь соответствующие передачи, перед прочтением данных книг.
Также и на некоторых сайтах, где есть тексты и пр., имеются уведомления о том, что необходимо иметь соответствующие передачи для пользования текстами и материалами сайта, а также о том, что эти материалы не для публичного распространения и публикации.
Эти все уведомления в вышеуказанных книгах и на соотв. сайтах имеются, а вот как к ним относиться или как ими воспользоваться - это личная карма каждого. Насколько ее усугублять или нет - это свободный выбор))
Разумеется, у Павла все возможные передачи есть. Когда человек сам практикует садханы, перевести их даже с английского не составляет чрезмерного труда. Хотя трудно и проверка требуется обязательно. А когда человек не практикует садханы, не имеет представления особого о традиции, связи с учителями традиции, посвящений и учений, то что он может перевести - смысл или буквы? Вот в чем вопрос. И кому такой сухой перевод терминов и словосочетаний будет нужен, особенно, если перевод выполнен за деньги и из соображений гордыни, нежели чем ради принесения пользы всем существам?

----------


## Choi

*Маша_ла* пишет:



> когда человек не практикует садханы, не имеет представления особого о традиции, связи с учителями традиции, посвящений и учений, то что он может перевести - смысл или буквы? Вот в чем вопрос. И кому такой сухой перевод терминов и словосочетаний будет нужен, особенно, если перевод выполнен за деньги и из соображений гордыни, нежели чем ради принесения пользы всем существам?


Маша, если вы будете читать внимательней посты, может перестанете писать столько несуразицы. Ранее я писал:



> я хотел поработать волонтёром (БЕСПЛАТНО, то есть  ДАРОМ!), но у меня передача Гаруды другой линии передачи и по этому получил "от винта"


Каким образом вы из этого предложения вывели, что Олег "не практикует садханы, не имеет представления о традиции, связи с учителями традиции, посвящений и учений"?
Если это обо мне, том не в тему ни как, так как я уже много лет практикую садхану Хеваджры, да и ванги ВСЕХ йидамом, включённых в "Тринадцать Золотых Дхарм Сакья", у меня так же есть, но поскольку у меня "Гаруда другой линии передачи, я получил "от винта"".

----------

Маша_ла (15.04.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Я все читаю внимательно, не переживайте. Я тоже всегда перевожу тексты бесплатно, об этом даже смешно говорить. 

Кстати, я постоянно получала от винта, даже имея все посвящения.. Это, конечно, неприятно. Но страдает только эго. Не надо прекращать предлагать свою помощь))

Я не думаю, что у Олега есть те учения традиции Сакья, о которых тут идет речь и он их практикует, тем более. Кто практикует на самом деле, тот скромнее гораздо. Кто не практикует, а собирает посвящения и тексты, тот как раз много шума поднимает, ибо понимает только буквы, а не смысл. Это как читать о чем-то, вместо того, чтобы практиковать это, разница огромная.

Про Вас вообще речь не идет)) Речь шла о секретности, такой момент действительно есть, и я эту тему прокомментировала. 
Я очень уважаю всех, кто практикует то, что получает. Я сама до этого уровня не доросла. Стараюсь практиковать сострадание)) Через пень-колоду))

Мы, кстати, на учения не поедем. Я решила, что так будет лучше для моего сына. Трудно ребенку высидеть долгие часы спокойно. Думаю, что там все будет организовано на самом лучшем уровне. Наверное, и окромя переводов помощь потребуется. Вы предложите любую помощь Павлу. Я думаю, что он найдет, где можно задействовать помощников.

Удачных учений! Пусть все пройдет отлично!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне, разумеется, понятно желание Олега (Кармы Палджора) приуменьшить заслуги других переводчиков и превознести свои, заодно пропиарив свой сайт, однако в традиции Сакья есть требования секретности.


Где был пиар меня и сайта? Где было унижение других переводчиков? Или уже отсутствие лицемерия и наличие правдивых слов превратилось в унижение? Редкая глупость




> Хотя некоторые книги и были опубликованы, в предисловии написано о требовании иметь соответствующие передачи, перед прочтением данных книг.
> Также и на некоторых сайтах, где есть тексты и пр., имеются уведомления о том, что необходимо иметь соответствующие передачи для пользования текстами и материалами сайта, а также о том, что эти материалы не для публичного распространения и публикации.


Хорошее словосочетание - "на некоторых". То есть не на всех
Остальное, в виду явной глупости, можно даже не комментировать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Каким образом вы из этого предложения вывели, что Олег "не практикует садханы, не имеет представления о традиции, связи с учителями традиции, посвящений и учений"?


Choi. Просто я на каждом углу не кричу о том что именно практикую и какие передачи и от кого получал. Наверное надо начинать гнуть пальцы, показывая крутизну и полученные передачи и пройденные ретриты, чтобы такие "сведущие" как Маша стали признавать. Но вот незадача. Не вижу в этом смысла. Хотя однажды как раз подобные Маше "буддисты" уже просили составить так сказать биографию со списком полученных методов, пользуемых практик, обетов, пройденного обучения и пр.
БЫЛО ПРОТИВНО ВЫПОЛНЯТЬ ЭТУ ПРОСЬБУ.

Впрочем Маша как раз образец того как практиковать не надо. Что несколько лет назад глупости говорила, что сейчас. Что тогда наезжала на всех и вся не владея материалом и пониманием, что сейчас продолжает в том же стиле. И она еще говорит о том как практика работает. Вот смешно

----------


## Маша_ла

А я ничего и не практикую уже много лет. Просто я не знаю, как убрать из поля традиция слово Сакья, шоб не позориться..

Если написала глупость, извините.

Мне нет никакого дела до того, кто, что и как практикует. 

Мне просто показалось, что Олег в немного неуважительно отозвался о переводах, выполняемых волонтерами с английского. А я написала о том, что возможно мотивация и старание сделать хороший перевод ничем не хуже академических знаний и проф. переводов за деньги))

Про "некоторые" сайты я написала, чтобы их не называть. Я лично знала создателя некоторых англоязычных тантрических сайтов. Я очень не рекомендую выкладывать в общий доступ тексты, которые не предназначены для этого. Но, каждый создает свою карму, от которой не убежишь.

Удачи всем во всем. Можете меня банить)) Мне усе равно))

----------


## Nara

Что касается перевода садхан, то садхана, приведённая к приличному литературному русскому языку, в природе практически не встречается, и это особенность не только Сакья. Другое дело, что и запрос на подобное качество текста отсутствует, потому что если заниматься мелодекламацией оригинала, то не очень принципиально, что там написано в подстрочнике, потому что всё равно не успеваешь туда смотреть. А если желать самоудовлетворяться точным соответствием количества слов между оригиналом и переводом, наличием посвящений у переводчика и т.п., то есть атрибутами чрезвычайного почтения перед традицией, то и здесь качество текста совершенно непринципиально, поскольку он служит не для работы, а для почтительности. Если же кому-либо текст нужен для работы, слава богу, доступны и оригиналы, и вполне приличные английские переводы, можно с них делать текст нужной конфигурации под себя. Это не требует даже очень хорошего знания английского, потому что лексика в садханах, в общем, довольно бедная и однообразная, одни и те же пассажи повторяются из одной садханы в другую в разных конфигурациях, и в действительности достаточно просто знать, что вообще в садханах бывает и как это обычно выглядит по-русски, чтобы вполне сносно по крайней мере для личного пользования их переводить.

----------

Сергей Хос (23.10.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Что касается перевода садхан, то садхана, приведённая к приличному литературному русскому языку, в природе практически не встречается,


Ошибаетесь, есть такие садханы. Только не "к приличному литературному русскому языку", а "на приличный литературный русский язык". )

----------


## Nara

Нико, если вы желаете общаться на уровне занудства, то я прошу вас обратить внимание на глагольную приставку.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, если вы желаете общаться на уровне занудства, то я прошу вас обратить внимание на глагольную приставку.


Не занундство, просто такое выражение читаю впервые.

----------


## Nara

Оборот "привести к виду, удобному для логарифмирования" вам, полагаю, незнаком? Прошу прощения за неочевидную отсылку.

----------


## Нико

> Оборот "привести к виду, удобному для логарифмирования" вам, полагаю, незнаком? Прошу прощения за неочевидную отсылку.


Поняла).

----------


## Legba

> А я написала о том, что возможно *мотивация и старание* сделать хороший перевод *ничем не хуже академических знаний* и проф. переводов за деньги))


Вне личного наезда... Много раз встречал подобное мнение - и мне лично кажется, что оно зачастую приводит к весьма печальным последствиям. Безусловно, мотивация важна. Но как _приложение_ к профессионализму, а не его замена. Никто, полагаю, не пойдет к стоматологу или хирургу без образования, только потому, что он хочет как лучше.))

----------

Pema Sonam (16.04.2014), Карма Палджор (16.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вне личного наезда... Много раз встречал подобное мнение - и мне лично кажется, что оно зачастую приводит к весьма печальным последствиям. Безусловно, мотивация важна. Но как _приложение_ к профессионализму, а не его замена. Никто, полагаю, не пойдет к стоматологу или хирургу без образования, только потому, что он хочет как лучше.))


Проверено. Именно так

----------


## Nara

С другой стороны, мне представляется, что важнейшим профессиональным качеством переводчика является хорошее владение прежде всего родным языком, на чём профильное образование, насколько я могу судить, сказывается в очень небольшой степени. Но я это говорю как тот самый "простой волонтёр", поэтому могу быть недостаточно осведомлена о чудесном воздействии систематического посещения соответствующих ВУЗов.

----------

Маша_ла (21.04.2014), Нико (16.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> С другой стороны, мне представляется, что важнейшим профессиональным качеством переводчика является хорошее владение прежде всего родным языком, на чём профильное образование, насколько я могу судить, сказывается в очень небольшой степени. Но я это говорю как тот самый "простой волонтёр", поэтому могу быть недостаточно осведомлена о чудесном воздействии систематического посещения соответствующих ВУЗов.


Хорошее владение родным языком играет очень важную роль. Сколько раз сталкивалась с переводчиками, которые знают тибетский, но, увы, неспособны грамотно донести смысл понятого на русском языке. Это печально.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Хорошее владение родным языком играет очень важную роль. Сколько раз сталкивалась с переводчиками, которые знают тибетский, но, увы, неспособны грамотно донести смысл понятого на русском языке. Это печально.


Да и на английском языке иногда читаешь две книги разных авторов про одно и то же известное произведение одного из великих тибетских учителей, так в обоих книгах нет даже общей терминологии, одни и те же тибетские термины переведены совершенно разными ядрёно-заковыристыми английскими фразами которые иногда говорят фактически о разных вещах.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну, как бы в любом случае, хорошо, когда переводчик, владеющий русским языком, хотя бы немного в теме. Ну и есть некоторые требования секретности, поэтому количество возможных переводчиков некоторых садхан становится вообще самым минимальным. Необходим хотя бы второй человек для редактирования садхан. И таки я думаю, извините, что все же необходимо, чтобы человек, переводящий садханы, был немного в теме. С другой стороны, как вспомнишь свою первую английскую книжку - садхану Хеваджры и ее перевод.. Но хотя бы посвящение уже было)) Хотя никаких знаний не было, в т.ч. и знаний англ. языка)) Правда, знаний особых и сейчас нет))
Если есть эффект от практики садхан на английском, почему не может быть эффекта от практики садхан на русском? Но перевод должен быть читабельным и смысл не должен теряться в литературном изложении. Ибо иногда хорошо переводить просто точно.. Ум сам как бы понимает, о чем речь)) На каком языке говорит наш ум?))


У меня такой вопрос, случайно никто не едет на ретрит 2 мая из Троицка или из Подольска? Мы могли бы присоединиться. Мы бы оплатили расходы на бензин и составили бы веселую компанию)) Или из Мск, из Новых Черемушек, тогда же, туда же? Мы туда котов будем завозить на такси)) Или может кто едет 2 мая из Мск на электричке? Мы бы присоединились. Я ни разу туда своим ходом не ездила. С ребенком желательна все же компания. На электричке даже лучше, т.к. пробок не будет и ребенок не укачается. Или мы будем брать такси от Черемушек, т.к. вещи тащить на себе неохота)) Компании будем рады. Спасибо.

----------


## Эделизи

> У Или может кто едет 2 мая из Мск на электричке? Мы бы присоединились. Я ни разу туда своим ходом не ездила. С ребенком желательна все же компания. На электричке даже лучше, т.к. пробок не будет и ребенок не укачается. Компании будем рады. Спасибо.


Не волнуйтесь, Маша. Электрички быстрые - 58-1.28. Если днем поедете, нормально сядете. Расписание на второе маяhttp://www.tutu.ru/rasp.php?st1=2000...ate=02.05.2014 
Потом, выйдя в Павловском Посаде налево по мосту. Такси 150  стоит до ворот ( дальше не пускают, но вы сможете договориться).  Либо тут же маршрутки до Больших дворов стоят.
Удачи вам.

----------

Маша_ла (21.04.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо! Т.е., в П. Посаде нужно перейти пути по мосту и там такси до Кунсангара? Я как вспомню нашу прошлую дорогу туда на машине - часа 4 по пробкам, так вздрогну.. Ребенка укачало очень. Может, правда, на электричке лучше и ребенку интересно будет - он еще ни разу на поездах не ездил)) Ну, если кто поедет одновременно, можно вместе. Примерно на поезд с Курского в 14:23, 14:38. Чтобы быть на месте к 16. В общем, если что, пишите))

----------


## Эделизи

> Спасибо! Т.е., в П. Посаде нужно перейти пути по мосту и там такси до Кунсангара? ))


Да. Выйдете из электрички, взойдете на мост, повернете налево - там маленькая площадь. И этих такси дофига. Говорите до "пионерлагеря Сосновый бор" - это все таксисты понимают.

----------

Маша_ла (21.04.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо большое! Теперь даже я поняла))
Таки едем)) Правда, конечно, не в люкс и даже не в полу-люкс, а в эконом, но едем)) Такое учение пропускать нельзя. Все остальное можно решить))

----------

Эделизи (21.04.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

На всякий случай: на Курском существуют два направления: горьковское (которое наше) и другое, которое с электричками на Чехов и тд. У нашего направления кассы находятся в самом углу Курского вокзала, к нему как раз выходишь, когда, например, с Белорусской в головном вагоне метро едешь.

----------

Маша_ла (21.04.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо большое! Это - ценная информация. Я на этом вокзале, по-моему, только в детстве была))

----------


## Маша_ла

Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче успешно получил российскую визу)) Так что, все состоится, 3Т.

----------

Эделизи (22.04.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Я думаю, перед учениями будет не лишним вспомнить совет Людинг Кхенчана Ринпоче о правильном поведении во время паломничества, думаю, что это также отличный совет для нас, посещающих учения, чтобы получить максимальную пользу и не отвлекаться на мирские заботы. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23520

Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче прибудет в Кунсангар 2 мая, сразу после прилета из Дели. Поэтому, пожалуй, тем, кто едет на учения, имеет смысл прибыть туда также 2 мая. 

Успешных учений!

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Ребятушки, а 3го во сколько всё начинается?

----------


## Маша_ла

Никто не знает.. Очевидно, по окончании подготовки, а когда это будет, пока никто точно сказать не может. Где-то днем, видимо, не с самого утра))

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Собственно в рассылочке от организаторов сказали, что ванг начнётся в районе 15:00.
Если для кого-то всё ещё актуальна эта информация.

----------


## Choi

Поздравляю всех получивших этот подарок Дхармы - счастье есть, оно не может не есть!  :Smilie: 
Ошибки в садханах потихонечку выправляются, Павел сообщил, что исправленная версия садханы Ганапати будет готова в течение ближайших максимум 10 дней, со временем и до остальных руки дойдут  :Smilie: 
Кто не может рассмотреть всех божеств на мега секретной тханке 13 Золотых Дхарм, по секрету сообщаю, в инете всё лежит в свободном доступе, немного погуглите и всё найдёте в гигантском разрешении и хорошего качества, только ни кому не говорите где всё лежит, разве что намекните на himalayanart.org  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

А что значит - и до других руки дойдут? Другие вроде нормальные, без ошибок. Тут просто были 2 опечатки, которые легко исправить, просто Павел решил еще раз у Ринпоче все уточнить.
Тексты садхан не для общего доступа. А про то, что пишет Павел и так все знают, кому надо, т.к. все есть у него в рассылке, кто был зарегистрирован на учениях)) Про хималаян арт он сам тоже и говорил)) Просто распечатал танку для всеобщего удобства))

Поздравляю! На самом деле, все прошло отлично и замечательно. Очень рада за всех, кто смог приехать и поучаствовать)) Большое дело, однако))
Спасибо большое всем, кто организовывал, работал и помогал!

Ринпоче благословляет Ступу в конце учений:


Учения:


Танцы в конце, практически, лезгинка:

----------


## Choi

*Маша_ла* пишет:



> А что значит - и до других руки дойдут? Другие вроде нормальные, без ошибок. Тут просто были 2 опечатки, которые легко исправить, просто Павел решил еще раз у Ринпоче все уточнить.


Не имея под руками тибетского текста, сложно сказать, есть ошибки в переводе или нет. Полагаться на авось, типа "вроде без ошибок" - не мой метод  :Smilie:  Надо всё сверять. На беглый взгляд бросается в глаза разное написание одних и тех же слов в мантрах, например в одной садхане можно встретить СВАХА и СОХА или в нескольких садханах мелькает ПЕ, ПХАТ, ПЭТ, ПХЕТ, ПХЭТ, - феерично, не правда ли?  :Smilie:  В мантре пустоты в разных местах написано: ШУДХА, ЩУДДО, ЩУДДХА, ШУДДХА (причём последние два написания присутствуют в одной и той же мантре). Также наблюдается разночтение в АБХИШИНЧА - АБХИКХИНЧА - АБХИШИНЦА, ПРАТИЦА - ПРАТИЦХА, ДЗА ХУМ БАМ ХО - ДЖА ХУМ БАМ ХОХ. Симханада (санскр. Siṃhanāda) пишут то СИНГХАНАДА то раздельно СИНГХА НАДА. Окончание на YA записывается то просто как Я то как ЙА в итоге имеем "АВАЛОКИТЕШВАРАЯ БОДХИСАТТВА ЙА ... МАХАКАРУНИКАЙА", мдя...
Для некоторых мантр дана английская транскрипция, для других - нет. Это непонятное решение - почему английская, а не санскрит или тибетская и почему не для всех - какие то полумеры. Вот скажем для для мантры благословения малы нет подстрочника, как впрочем и во всей короткой садхане Ваджрайогини, а там она имеет вид ОМ РУЦИРАМАНА ПРАВАРТЬЯ ХУМ, однако думается мне, что эта та же мантра, что и в сборнике "Тексты для ежедневных практик", где приводится и тибетское написание, по которому можно свериться и прочитать мантру так ОМ РУЦИРА МАНИ ПРАВАРТАЙЯ ХУНГ.
В обчем нет ни какого единообразия, в одной садхане на одной странице можно встретить разные комбинации произношения одного и того же слова  :Smilie:  Для тех, кто не собирается практиковать и для тех кто давно практикует - это не имеет значение, а вот для большинства - очень даже имеет.

*Маша_ла*:



> Тексты садхан не для общего доступа.


Да ну  :Smilie:  А где же вы здесь видели общий доступ? (про садханы от ламы Кунги не будем говорить, они хоть и доступны, но пока все на английском).

*Маша_ла*:



> А про то, что пишет Павел и так все знают, кому надо, т.к. все есть у него в рассылке, кто был зарегистрирован на учениях))


Вы ошибаетесь, не все бывшие на учениях есть у него в рассылке.

*Маша_ла*:



> Про хималаян арт он сам тоже и говорил)) Просто распечатал танку для всеобщего удобства))


Ну да, распечатал танку для всеобщего удобства и раздал в конце учения с наказом никому не показывать и ваще - это тайная тайна. Вобчем застращал народ  :Smilie: 

*Маша_ла*:



> Поздравляю! На самом деле, все прошло отлично и замечательно.


На самом деле, не всё прошло отлично - Учитель таки заболел (воспаление лёгких) и давал учения больным, но держался молодцом. Пожелаем ему скорейшего выздоровления, долгих лет и крепкого здоровья.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ой, вот только драматизировать не надо. Учитель приехал больным из Индии, он там заболел, когда даровал учения в Пурувале. Тут его лечили антибиотиками и вылечили, а потом он восстанавливался отличными Бадами и другими лекарствами под наблюдением врача. Воспаления легких диагностировано не было - легкий бронхит. Врач приезжал, делали компьютерную диагностику и все такое. Когда он себя плохо чувствовал, учения он не даровал, был перерыв. Потом ему стало значительно легче и уезжал он уже здоровым, но с остаточными явлениями. И, конечно же, мы молимся о его здоровье и долгой жизни.

Что касается садхан, то на всех не угодишь)) Будем стараться и дальше. Зато теперь есть, что обсуждать еще год, до приезда следующего учителя Сакья)) Особенно тем, кто любит это дело - обсуждать, но это все к лучшему, потом сделаем одинаковый спеллинг везде, чтобы народ не волновался)) Новых людей, которые вообще впервые приехали получать буддийские учения я лично там не встречала. Все уже были достаточно тертые калачики)) Не думаю, что их испугает спеллинг, но в другой раз сделаем одинаковый, ладно)) Про секретность Учитель сам говорил вполне конкретно. Если этого кто-то не услышал, не понял, понял по-своему или трактовал еще как-то - это ихние личные проблемы. Ответственность за свою собственную карму каждый несет сам.

Все прошло отлично. В прошлый раз учитель в Кунпенлинге сломал локоть, но учения все же даровал. Сейчас приехал уже больным, но почувствовал себя лучше в ходе дарования учений, при этом, как всегда, он себя не жалел и постоянно делал практики, даже прогуляться ему было некогда. Сергей -организатор и ученик ухаживал за Учителем как мать родная, приглашая врачей, обеспечивая и организовывая вообще всё для него лично и для учений. Я считаю, что все прошло на высшем уровне. И что на всех не угодишь. И наши садханы, я имею в виду, на русском, отличались в лучшую сторону от аналогичных садхан на английском, в которых в ходе перевода были выявлены неточности и исправлены в соотв. с тибетскими текстами, при том, только вот в Ганапати были две опечатки, которые Павел исправит. Не проблема, по-моему.

Спеллинг всех мантр соответствует спеллингу мантр в садханах, присланных от Ратна Ваджры Ринпоче и Джецун Кушок Ринпоче, там ошибок нет, не волновайтесь)) Если есть вопросы, присылайте лучше, все же, в личку. 

Чето меня никто не стращал)) И мне все очень понравилось)) Видимо, это какие-то другие учения были))

А есть ли у кого фотки общие с Ринпоче на улице? Чего-то у меня нету))

----------


## Choi

*Маша_ла* пишет:



> Чето меня никто не стращал)) И мне все очень понравилось)) Видимо, это какие-то другие учения были))


Видимо кто-то всё проспал  :Wink:

----------


## Маша_ла

> Видимо кто-то всё проспал


Проспать было проблематично, имея под боком 5-летнего маленького буддиста)) Меня немного перевод поначалу напрягал, но потом вроде ничего стало)) Переводчик старался)) Но я все равно английский слушаю. Исправляли маленько))
Если есть вопросы по мантрам и спеллингу - пишите Паше в личку. Можно мне.

Все было просто супер)) Чистая страна))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В обчем нет ни какого единообразия, в одной садхане на одной странице можно встретить разные комбинации произношения одного и того же слова


Так и должно быть, дабы садхаки не привязывались к концепции якобы священного языка. Ещё полезней будет, если эту тарабарщину на белорусский перевесть. На худой конец, на украинский.

----------


## Нико

> Переводчик старался))


А кто переводчиком был? С какого?

----------


## Маша_ла

С английского был переводчик из центра Шри Сингха, кажется. Потом в конце Юля приехала, тоже с англ. переводила. А Ринпоче сам переводил на английский с тибетского текста. Все отлично прошло))
Очевидно, действительно, весь негатив мы "проспали"))

----------

Нико (12.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не имея под руками тибетского текста, сложно сказать, есть ошибки в переводе или нет. Полагаться на авось, типа "вроде без ошибок" - не мой метод  Надо всё сверять. На беглый взгляд бросается в глаза разное написание одних и тех же слов в мантрах, например в одной садхане можно встретить СВАХА и СОХА или в нескольких садханах мелькает ПЕ, ПХАТ, ПЭТ, ПХЕТ, ПХЭТ, - феерично, не правда ли?  В мантре пустоты в разных местах написано: ШУДХА, ЩУДДО, ЩУДДХА, ШУДДХА (причём последние два написания присутствуют в одной и той же мантре). Также наблюдается разночтение в АБХИШИНЧА - АБХИКХИНЧА - АБХИШИНЦА, ПРАТИЦА - ПРАТИЦХА, ДЗА ХУМ БАМ ХО - ДЖА ХУМ БАМ ХОХ. Симханада (санскр. Siṃhanāda) пишут то СИНГХАНАДА то раздельно СИНГХА НАДА. Окончание на YA записывается то просто как Я то как ЙА в итоге имеем "АВАЛОКИТЕШВАРАЯ БОДХИСАТТВА ЙА ... МАХАКАРУНИКАЙА", мдя...
> Для некоторых мантр дана английская транскрипция, для других - нет. Это непонятное решение - почему английская, а не санскрит или тибетская и почему не для всех - какие то полумеры. Вот скажем для для мантры благословения малы нет подстрочника, как впрочем и во всей короткой садхане Ваджрайогини, а там она имеет вид ОМ РУЦИРАМАНА ПРАВАРТЬЯ ХУМ, однако думается мне, что эта та же мантра, что и в сборнике "Тексты для ежедневных практик", где приводится и тибетское написание, по которому можно свериться и прочитать мантру так ОМ РУЦИРА МАНИ ПРАВАРТАЙЯ ХУНГ.
> В обчем нет ни какого единообразия, в одной садхане на одной странице можно встретить разные комбинации произношения одного и того же слова  Для тех, кто не собирается практиковать и для тех кто давно практикует - это не имеет значение, а вот для большинства - очень даже имеет.


Названия на английском или русском пришлите. Скорее всего они есть в сунгбумах. Можно восстановить.
Опыт восстановления названий и поиска текстов как-то имеется.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ну что же. Один из текстов точно отыскался. Случайно выяснилось, что практически все тексты этой серии есть (но не в переводе). 
Если кому потребуется сравнительно нормально обработанные тексты - обращайтесь. Можно проверить и переведенное.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вот. Ща начнут "дырявые горшки" сливать полученные драгоценные тайные учения "для проверки")) Учителю и его переводчикам не доверяют)) А у нас там все проверено. Что не проверено, то не выдано, выдадут позднее. Щабда и шабда - это одно и тоже. Просто произносится Щ, а пишут часто Ш. В садхане ВЙ все мантры -точные, проверенные, поэтому там и нет английского подстрочника, т.к. в них я уверена, т.к. это перевод с тибетско-английской садханы от Джецун Кушок Ринпоче в формате Печа.
Одни и теже мантры или названия разные учителя произносят немного по-разному. Разницы никакой нет. Делайте так, как делает Ваш учитель или как Вам больше нравится. Я делаю так, как написано в тексте, который я получила. Ошибок там нету.
Однако же в садханах ясно сказано,что они не для распространения среди людей, не имеющих этих посвящений в данной традиции. И учитель говорил о том же. 
А теперь народ не будет, конечно же, ничего практиковать, а будет радостно сливать полученное, ради эфемерных проверок.. Учителю не доверяют..
Но потом не удивляйтесь тогда, когда у учеников, получивших все, что можно и, ради каких-то проверок или еще ради чего, сливающих садханы и комментарии в интернете или еще где, где не надо, не будет благополучия, хорошего здоровья, долгой жизни и т.п. А будут темы о помощи тем или иным "практикантам"..

Кстати, после получения 13 Золотых Дхарм необходимо каждый день делать короткую садхану Хеваджры и кор. садхану ВЙ. Все остальное - по обстоятельствам и по мере необходимости, но это не значит, что это надо "проверять" у не имеющих посвящений людей. При большом желании, можете проверить у Паши. Паша все проверяет у Ринпоче. Паша может задать какие-то вопросы Ринпоче напрямую при необходимости. Мне кажется, это было бы более правильным. Но.. каждый сам творец своей кармы. И сам несет ответственность за последствия своих действий.

----------


## Эделизи

> Но потом не удивляйтесь тогда, когда у учеников, получивших все, что можно и, ради каких-то проверок или еще ради чего, сливающих садханы и комментарии в интернете или еще где, где не надо, не будет благополучия, хорошего здоровья, долгой жизни и т.п. А будут темы о помощи тем или иным "практикантам"..


Это как? Будда покарает? Или ваджрайогини - проекция моего ума?

----------


## Маша_ла

Я не знаю как. Не Будда и не ВЙ, конечно же)) Просто я вижу, как некоторые люди, публикующие в инете самые сокровенные учения даже и с хорошей мотивацией, потом умирают безвременно и довольно быстро. Или делающие перевод, который публикуется в печати, каких-то сокровенных вещей. Не все и не всегда, но я ясно вижу закономерность. В тоже время, я знаю людей, которые переводят с тибетского тоже самое, но не дают тем, у кого не было этих учений именно от этого мастера, от которого получили в перевод эти учения и не публикуют это в инете, и они живут долго и процветают всячески. И, разумеется, я желаю нашим практикующим всяческого процветания, здоровья и долгой жизни.
Я просто думаю, что самайи - это не просто так. Их нужно хранить. Иначе последствия могут быть печальными для этой жизни. Но я могу ошибаться. Просто я вижу некоторые закономерности, так сказать, наблюдения из жизни.

----------

Эделизи (14.05.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я не знаю как. Не Будда и не ВЙ, конечно же)) Просто я вижу, как некоторые люди, публикующие в инете самые сокровенные учения даже и с хорошей мотивацией, потом умирают безвременно и довольно быстро. Или делающие перевод, который публикуется в печати, каких-то сокровенных вещей. Не все и не всегда, но я ясно вижу закономерность. В тоже время, я знаю людей, которые переводят с тибетского тоже самое, но не дают тем, у кого не было этих учений именно от этого мастера, от которого получили в перевод эти учения и не публикуют это в инете, и они живут долго и процветают всячески. И, разумеется, я желаю нашим практикующим всяческого процветания, здоровья и долгой жизни.
> Я просто думаю, что самайи - это не просто так. Их нужно хранить. Иначе последствия могут быть печальными для этой жизни. Но я могу ошибаться. Просто я вижу некоторые закономерности, так сказать, наблюдения из жизни.


Маша,  может, хватит уже людей пугать? Испуганные слились....

----------

Тензин Таши (14.05.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Майя, я не пугаю, а высказываю свои наблюдения. Меня спросили во время учений, почему не происходит ничего на некоторых известных сайтах, я ответила. И некоторые свои наблюдения озвучила тоже. Как это воспринимать - личное дело каждого. 

Конечно, есть масса других ошибок, которые совершают ученики. Эти просто самые явные. Не думаю также, конечно, что тут есть люди, подобные по масштабу деятельности создателю известных сайтов.. Однако, можно и этот опыт иметь в виду.
Будут занятия в центре по этим учениям, есть возможность собрать все вопросы и задать их учителю и получить ответы. Прояснить какие-то моменты. Но это личное дело каждого. Кому, где и какие вопросы задавать))

----------


## Choi

*Маша_ла* пишет:



> Делайте так, как делает Ваш учитель или как Вам больше нравится. Я делаю так, как написано в тексте, который я получила.


То есть большой разницы нет, между тем, как делает учитель и тем, как нравиться лично вам?  :Smilie:  Учитель читает ШРИ, в садхане написано ХРИ - вам как больше нравиться? Если ХРИ читают как ШРИ, то ШРИ, по всей логике вещей, надо читать как ХРИ  :Smilie: 
*Маша_ла*



> Кстати, после получения 13 Золотых Дхарм необходимо каждый день делать короткую садхану Хеваджры и кор. садхану ВЙ. Все остальное - по обстоятельствам и по мере необходимости


Кстати, никто никого не обязывал делать каждый день короткую садхану Хеваджры и короткую садхану Ваджрайогини. Единственный обет, это ежедневная начитка мантры Ваджрайогини в обещанном количестве. То есть если вы дали обет ежедневно начитывать мантру Ваджрайогини по три раза, то прочитав эту мантру три раза, вы все свои обязательства выполните. О практике садхан речи не было вообще, я промолчу про отсутствие лунгов к садханам...

----------

Эделизи (14.05.2014)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> В тоже время, я знаю людей, которые переводят с тибетского тоже самое, но не дают тем, у кого не было этих учений именно от этого мастера, от которого получили в перевод эти учения и не публикуют это в инете, и они живут долго и процветают всячески.


Какова длительность Ваших наблюдений? :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Маша.
Переставайте в очередной раз показывать ваш фанатизм и ограниченность. Истеричные вопли не интересуют никого.
К слову сказать собственно в тексте садхан как раз нет указания на то что не распространять среди тех, кто не имеет посвящения. Сейчас как раз держу в руках собственно тибетский текст одной из садхан. 

Зато там есть множество других обязательств, которые вы похоже исполнять не собираетесь. Они кстати в текстах садхан хорошо прописаны

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Какова длительность Ваших наблюдений?


Скорее всего нулевая. Какое-то время назад Маша_ла также возмущалась о других практиках. Правда когда выяснилось, что один из её учителей таки их разрешил публиковать в сети, ей было не очень приятно.

*For Маша_ла*. Тибетские тексты в огромном количестве давно уже лежат в сетях. Правда без перевода. Любой кто знает тибетский, может иметь к ним доступ. Переставайте выдавать свои фантазии за истину в последней инстанции. С вашими истериками не похоже чтобы практики хоть как-то работали при вашем подходе

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это как? Будда покарает? Или ваджрайогини - проекция моего ума?


Покарает Маша_ла

----------

Ашвария (15.05.2014), Эделизи (14.05.2014)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Покарает Маша_ла


Кстати интересно: судя по фото Маша там с сынишкой. 
Как вот он будет хранить великую тибетскую тайну? В пять лет.

Все издано даже в переводах. У меня есть пару "секретных"  Сакья книжек на английском.
Но они вообще-то стоят столько , что купит только тот, кому действительно надо. Да даже и если что-то в интернете лежит,
то опять же кому нужны эти садханы, кроме того кому они нужны?

----------

Ашвария (15.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кстати интересно: судя по фото Маша там с сынишкой. 
> Как вот он будет хранить великую тибетскую тайну? В пять лет.


А никак. Но зачем же об этом? Легче ругать других, что они делают странные вещи и сокращают себе жизнь и силы. Хотя такого может и не происходить, либо происходить из предыдущих жизней того или иного существа вне зависимости от того что происходит сейчас




> Все издано даже в переводах. У меня есть пару "секретных"  Сакья книжек на английском.
> Но они вообще-то стоят столько , что купит только тот, кому действительно надо. Да даже и если что-то в интернете лежит,
> то опять же кому нужны эти садханы, кроме того кому они нужны?


Всякое бывает. Иногда для того чтобы понять в чем фишка, приходится изучать много всего дополнительного. И не смотреть при этом в рот ламы, ожидая чудо вселенской величины и редкое откровение

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Всякое бывает. Иногда для того чтобы понять в чем фишка, приходится изучать много всего дополнительного. И не смотреть при этом в рот ламы, ожидая чудо вселенской величины и редкое откровение


Так вообще ж вроде имея хотя бы один ванг в высшую йога тантру можно читать любую тантрическую литературу.

----------

Ашвария (16.05.2014)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А никак. Но зачем же об этом? Легче ругать других, что они делают странные вещи и сокращают себе жизнь и силы. Хотя такого может и не происходить, либо происходить из предыдущих жизней того или иного существа вне зависимости от того что происходит .


А вот тут бы я послушал знатока. Если человек не курит и не пьет и не ведет саморазрушительный  образ жизни,
может ли он сократить свою текущую жизнь или эта жизнь является уже созревшим плодом прошлых жизней?

Судя по 12членной цепи может ли некий результат греха настигнуть прямо в этой жизни?
Или это касается только исключительных грехов вроде убийства боддхисаттвы?
Попадает ли выкладывание в инет чеголибо в список таких грехов?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так вообще ж вроде имея хотя бы один ванг в высшую йога тантру можно читать любую тантрическую литературу.


Угумс. Если бы некоторые это еще и помнили  :Smilie:  Впрочем правила не такие жесткие, как кажется.




> А вот тут бы я послушал знатока. Если человек не курит и не пьет и не ведет саморазрушительный образ жизни,
> может ли он сократить свою текущую жизнь или эта жизнь является уже созревшим плодом прошлых жизней?


Если правильно помню ламрим, то текущая жизнь является плодом прошлых, включая многие проблемы, радости и пр. И события в ней обусловлены частично прошлыми действиями, частично текущими. Карма, если про неё говорить, не такой точный закон. Скорее определяет общую направленность. Хотя говорят есть события, которые связаны с созреванием плода прошлого. Выглядят они иногда странно.




> Судя по 12членной цепи может ли некий результат греха настигнуть прямо в этой жизни?
> Или это касается только исключительных грехов вроде убийства боддхисаттвы?
> Попадает ли выкладывание в инет чеголибо в список таких грехов?


Что-то скорее всего может наступить и в этой жизни. Что-то происходит после смерти (типа без промежуточного состояния сразу в ады). Что-то скорее всего показывается как некая психологическая подоплека. Не стоит забывать что тибетцы были в общем-то варварами. И для них были достаточно жесткие правила. Особенно когда появились школы Сарма. Соответственно для них к текстах, комментах и терма подбирались достаточно четкие и жесткие правила. Чтобы хоть как-то дисциплинировать. Но всё зависит от времени, места, лиц и пр.

Но многие из этих правил в текстах отсутствуют. А те что даже есть в текстах садхан - никто пытается не замечать.

----------

Ашвария (16.05.2014), Тензин Таши (15.05.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Так вообще ж вроде имея хотя бы один ванг в высшую йога тантру можно читать любую тантрическую литературу.


А можно с этого места поподробнее???  :Kiss:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Эделизи

> Так вообще ж вроде имея хотя бы один ванг в высшую йога тантру можно читать любую тантрическую литературу.


Слышала, что тем, кто имеет прямое введение в природу ума даже один ванг не нужен.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Слышала, что тем, кто имеет прямое введение в природу ума даже один ванг не нужен.


Прямое введение в природу ума —это один ванг и есть. Называется «ригпа цал ванг».

----------

Эделизи (18.05.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Прямое введение в природу ума —это один ванг и есть. Называется «ригпа цал ванг».


Говорилось же про тантру, а не про дзогчен.
Да иногда он так называется и это похоже на ванг.
А иногда учитель рассказывает как медитировать, чтобы ее обнаружить. 
А иногда закричит "хо"!

----------


## Svarog

...старый добрый БФ...  :Smilie: )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Говорилось же про тантру, а не про дзогчен.
> Да иногда он так называется и это похоже на ванг.
> А иногда учитель рассказывает как медитировать, чтобы ее обнаружить. 
> А иногда закричит "хо"!


В одной из тантр также сказано: получил одно посявщение - получил все  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (18.05.2014), Эделизи (18.05.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В одной из тантр также сказано: получил одно посявщение - получил все


྆྆྆྆྆И крик ламы "хо!" тоже всеобъемлющ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ྆྆྆྆྆И крик ламы "хо!" тоже всеобъемлющ?


Откель я знаю???? Хо-хо хо-хо-хо хо хо хо-хо хо хо

----------

Нико (18.05.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Откель я знаю???? Хо-хо хо-хо-хо хо хо хо-хо хо хо


Кургум фи-фи !!

----------

Нико (19.05.2014)

----------

